# "Under cover of Darkness" - the (un)official Hivemind Slash!



## HellHound (May 11, 2005)

Although, I must add, the concept still makes me weep and cower in fear.

ph34r.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

... Are you going to actually try to get this written?  I weep.  I weep in amusement.


----------



## Darkness (May 11, 2005)

Interesting.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

> Freak!


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Interesting.



Don't you feel honored?


----------



## Darkness (May 11, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

>



 I like white chocolate. Though mostly if it's pure - i.e., no stuff besides chocolate.

Most of my chocolate is dark, though.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

>



And yet I don't see disagreement...


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> I like white chocolate. Though mostly if it's pure - i.e., no stuff besides chocolate.
> 
> Most of my chocolate is dark, though.



It's hard to find without any other additives, isn't it?


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And yet I don't see disagreement...



Well, I like normal chocolade as well, but not as much as white.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's hard to find without any other additives, isn't it?



It's become kind of hard to find white chocolade for diabetics. :\


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Well, I like normal chocolade as well, but not as much as white.



Maybe something is lost to the translation in German.

If I speak louder do you understand me?!


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> It's become kind of hard to find white chocolade for diabetics. :\



That makes me want to start making my own chocolate...


----------



## Darkness (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Don't you feel honored?



 I'm not sure why I deserve such honor...?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> I'm not sure why I deserve such honor...?



Because you're the Hand and Eye of the birthday cat!


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Maybe something is lost to the translation in German.
> 
> If I speak louder do you understand me?!




Aww, cute, it is making little keyboardy noises.


----------



## HellHound (May 11, 2005)

Cleese said:
			
		

> And do we have the swing at Luton?





			
				Chapman said:
			
		

> Er... no.





			
				Cleese said:
			
		

> (pause) Right, well I can't add anything to that. HellHound?





			
				HellHound said:
			
		

> Can I just say that this is the second time I've started a Hivemind thread?





			
				Cleese said:
			
		

> No, I'm sorry there isn't time, we're just about to get another post




---


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Aww, cute, it is making little keyboardy noises.



  I've been OotS'ed twice in one day!  Egad!


----------



## Darkness (May 11, 2005)

Gotcha. Didn't read much today; I'm kind of tired.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> ---



And now for something completely different.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Gotcha. Didn't read much today; I'm kind of tired.



I just made that reasoning up.

Actually, for some reason, I gave everyone the horrible idea of making a Hivemind slash fanfic.  It was... well, that thread's over now.  We don't have to think about it.

Maybe you should sleep, though?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And yet I don't see disagreement...




Nope. Didn't see it either..


----------



## Darkness (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I just made that reasoning up.



 Yeah, I noticed.  Otherwise, Piratecat should have gotten the... honor.







			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Actually, for some reason, I gave everyone the horrible idea of making a Hivemind slash fanfic.  It was... well, that thread's over now.  We don't have to think about it.



 I blame Piratecat. 







			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Maybe you should sleep, though?



 Agreed, in a bit. I have some things to do first.


----------



## Darkness (May 11, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nope. Didn't see it either..



 I disagree!


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Yeah, I noticed.  Otherwise, Piratecat should have gotten the... honor.



Instead, you were the unlucky one.







			
				Darkness said:
			
		

> I blame Piratecat.



When would you not?







			
				Darkness said:
			
		

> Agreed, in a bit. I have some things to do first.



This is a crazy week...


----------



## Steve Jung (May 11, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm not a mad scientist.. I don't have a secret lab in New Jersey. I'm not creating an army of Jdvn clones to take over the world. That's crazy.
> 
> - Kemrain the Wierd.



*looks up from lab bench* Keep it quiet out there. I'm workin'.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> *looks up from lab bench* Keep it quiet out there. I'm workin'.



That's how the movie I, Robot started, right?


----------



## Steve Jung (May 11, 2005)

Can't really say. I didn't see it. Did you?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Yeah, but I wasn't serious anyway.


----------



## megamania (May 11, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> It's become kind of hard to find white chocolade for diabetics. :\




I go to a fudge shop about an hour away to get choclate yogart fudge covered pretzels.  Not as sugar filled as most snacks I can no longer have but still has some carbs to watch out for.

No sugar but lots a carbs....


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> choclate yogart fudge covered pretzels



White chocolate, milk chocolate, or dark chocolate.  This is _very_ pertinent.


----------



## megamania (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, but I wasn't serious anyway.




When are you ever serious?  'allo-  I'm back


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> When are you ever serious?  'allo-  I'm back



There was that time back in 198--  oh, that's a rhetorical question, isn't it?  Not supposed to be answered.  Sorry. 

Welcome back!


----------



## megamania (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> White chocolate, milk chocolate, or dark chocolate.  This is _very_ pertinent.




I and Knight Otu have the fourth kind-  artificial.  Tasty but has a hell of a texture to it.  Can't say it melts in the mouth or in the hands.... :\


----------



## megamania (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> There was that time back in 198--  oh, that's a rhetorical question, isn't it?  Not supposed to be answered.  Sorry.
> 
> Welcome back!




Back from clearing up Cedious' comments on the PbP.  I officially have a fan I guess....why couldn't the fan be sexy and female?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> I and Knight Otu have the fourth kind-  artificial.  Tasty but has a hell of a texture to it.  Can't say it melts in the mouth or in the hands.... :\



You can have real chocolate without sugar, though.  Is it the color of normal chocolate (milk chocolate)?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Back from clearing up Cedious' comments on the PbP.  I officially have a fan I guess....why couldn't the fan be sexy and female?



Well, if you drink enough...

Maybe not.  I'm looking forward to the game, so I guess I could be a fan, but I don't fill either of those requirements.


----------



## megamania (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, if you drink enough...
> 
> Maybe not.  I'm looking forward to the game, so I guess I could be a fan, but I don't fill either of those requirements.





I need female, sexy, into comicbooks and fantasy.  Rich helps also.  Can't forget the money


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

That reminds me of Chainmail Bikini.  That's a pretty good pdf.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 11, 2005)

Hey megamania. What PbP are you talking about?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

This one.  

I forgot that I wanted to play an Artificer, oops.


----------



## megamania (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> This one.
> 
> I forgot that I wanted to play an Artificer, oops.




Clang and Spike would have liked it.

The group looks like it has a lot of possible roleplaying oppertunities which is awesome.


----------



## megamania (May 11, 2005)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hey megamania. What PbP are you talking about?




Believe it or not, it does NOT begin within a tavern.  Worse-  within the political arena.


----------



## megamania (May 11, 2005)

Can't say too much on it but after a few mini adventures we go to Xen' drik.  The group is not what I expected which is what akes it so neat.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Clang and Spike would have liked it.
> 
> The group looks like it has a lot of possible roleplaying oppertunities which is awesome.



Well, I wanted to play an Artificer because I haven't tried it.  My character would like an Artificer in the party too, but we'll be okay.  

Yeah, I'm still looking forward to this game.  I'm getting antsy!


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Can't say too much on it but after a few mini adventures we go to Xen' drik.  The group is not what I expected which is what akes it so neat.



Not that I'd understand whatever you'd say.  If you let anything slip by mistake, I'm good with keeping OOC information OOC, just so you know.


----------



## megamania (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Not that I'd understand whatever you'd say.  If you let anything slip by mistake, I'm good with keeping OOC information OOC, just so you know.




I don't trust Cedious.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> I don't trust Cedious.



  I thought you already told him some of what was happening.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 11, 2005)

Ooh. Politics. War conducted by other means.


----------



## megamania (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I thought you already told him some of what was happening.




The smile that grew on his face is what made me not trust him.  He scared me...it was like the cartoon version of the Grinch.....


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Ooh. Politics. War conducted by other means.



But nastier.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> The smile that grew on his face is what made me not trust him.  He scared me...it was like the cartoon version of the Grinch.....



I think he just likes your game.  He'll probably try to build on what you have to give you more ideas.  Which means the PCs have to be worried.


----------



## megamania (May 11, 2005)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Ooh. Politics. War conducted by other means.




and then some!  

I have players that wander through here so I won't say much but there is something going on that is for sure.....


----------



## megamania (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> But nastier.




To borrow from Timecop

"They have teeth and his are the biggest."   I botched that I think....


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> and then some!
> 
> I have players that wander through here so I won't say much but there is something going on that is for sure.....



*hides*  I never wander through here!  

My melee-oriented anti-social character should come along quite well...


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> To borrow from Timecop
> 
> "They have teeth and his are the biggest."   I botched that I think....



If I remembered the movie, I'd tell you, but.


----------



## megamania (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think he just likes your game.  He'll probably try to build on what you have to give you more ideas.  Which means the PCs have to be worried.




If you were to read The Creation Schema you can see we have a game going on within the game.  He tries to confound me with his crazy kender-like antics and I keep him in constant danger.

Don't EVER leave him alone at a Khyber Pit


----------



## megamania (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> *hides*  I never wander through here!
> 
> My melee-oriented anti-social character should come along quite well...




Looking at it-  we have two warforged that are bent on killing from the two countries that hated each other the most-  Aundair and Karrnath.  One is psionic and the other a "created leader" (almost said born- my bad).  A house member that uses divine magic to better the house since he has other way to impress the family.  Another dragonmarked family member that does a bit of smuggling.  A ninja with no history ( :\ ) and the hafling whom I am still trying to decyfer a bit.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> If you were to read The Creation Schema you can see we have a game going on within the game.  He tries to confound me with his crazy kender-like antics and I keep him in constant danger.
> 
> Don't EVER leave him alone at a Khyber Pit



I'll make a mental note of that.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Looking at it-  we have two warforged that are bent on killing from the two countries that hated each other the most-  Aundair and Karrnath.  One is psionic and the other a "created leader" (almost said born- my bad).  A house member that uses divine magic to better the house since he has other way to impress the family.  Another dragonmarked family member that does a bit of smuggling.  A ninja with no history ( :\ ) and the hafling whom I am still trying to decyfer a bit.



He said his history is supposed to be like that.

I didn't notice the races though -- two warforged?  Interesting.  Remember, I'm open to help with the history!


----------



## megamania (May 11, 2005)

These six will be drawn together by a political force and do several jobs for them to pay off depts of many sorts from political aid given in the past.


then the bodies begiun to show......  

Then we run away to the dark continent of giants  

Then we die screaming like little girlie men.


----------



## megamania (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'll make a mental note of that.




If you don't remember-  Khyber pits are portals to areas that hold fiends and nasty aberrations.  He likes to throw torches into these to show them the way out then runs away.

The last one he used as a latrine.  The Bearded Devils didn't mind it even when they got a face full.


soooooo wrong it was funny.  Until I rolled a 17 and a 15 when summoning Lemures within a 60x60 room.....I thought for sure we had a TPK that day....


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> These six will be drawn together by a political force and do several jobs for them to pay off depts of many sorts from political aid given in the past.
> 
> then the bodies begiun to show......
> 
> ...



Oh, maybe since I'm "more established" than most Halflings, I'd act as a diplomat of sorts?  No, I got nothing.

Sounds like fun, though!


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> If you don't remember-  Khyber pits are portals to areas that hold fiends and nasty aberrations.  He likes to throw torches into these to show them the way out then runs away.
> 
> The last one he used as a latrine.  The Bearded Devils didn't mind it even when they got a face full.
> 
> ...



No, didn't remember that.  So he has a death wish?


----------



## megamania (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> He said his history is supposed to be like that.
> 
> I didn't notice the races though -- two warforged?  Interesting.  Remember, I'm open to help with the history!




Before "bumping" into here I did a lot of Q&A there.  That may a good place to begin.  I was asking a lot about the destruction of your family and your relationship with things elven.


Beyond all that-  I need to sleep.

Its 2:30 am

Wife gets up at 5am
me at 6am
two kids at 6:30 am
Bus at 7:25 am
Job #1 at 8am
Short break at 2pm
Job #2 at 3pm
Storyhours at midnight....


----------



## megamania (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> No, didn't remember that.  So he has a death wish?





Before knowing what a kender was he played one.  This past Saturday I pulled out the Dragonlance book and now he wants to play one.  

Its not so much a death wish but the fear of not being in the spotlight.  Player and Player Character.  That's fine.  It's all good.  It entertains us all and if not for his unpredictable anttics I never would have had the excellent story involving the Prisoner ship which was one of the best game sessions I had ever been in.


----------



## megamania (May 11, 2005)

nite'


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Before "bumping" into here I did a lot of Q&A there.  That may a good place to begin.  I was asking a lot about the destruction of your family and your relationship with things elven.



Yeah, the Ninja and I both responded to that already.


			
				megamanie said:
			
		

> Beyond all that-  I need to sleep.



Good idea!  I should sleep too.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 11, 2005)

Goodnight. I'm headed off as well. Sounds like a good game. I'll have to read about your exploits.


----------



## Maldur (May 11, 2005)

*whaps Steve*


----------



## HellHound (May 11, 2005)

*whaps Maldur*

Heya man, what's new?

Did I mention I'm going to try to reclaim my position as being higher up the postcount totem pole than you?


----------



## Kemrain (May 11, 2005)

Wow.. 



			
				 - Joy Division the Tradition Breaker said:
			
		

> That should be the next Hivemind thread name.




You realise I can just wait.. My army of Jdvn1 clones, 2 through 1,000,000 will conquor all, and I will start the next Hivemind thread! Bwahahahaha!

- Kemrain the Out of It.


----------



## Crothian (May 11, 2005)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *whaps Steve*




that should be 

_glares at Steve_

So, in the poast week I've gotten about 165 RPG books.  None of them for review or for the ENnies.  And ya, I'm bragging!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 11, 2005)

:\


----------



## Kemrain (May 11, 2005)

K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'd like to see how he'd take that suggestion....



Thankfully, rather well.

I'm just glad that no one's brought up the fact that Hellhound stole my working title...

- Kemrain the Slasher.


----------



## Crothian (May 11, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> *whaps Maldur*
> 
> Heya man, what's new?
> 
> Did I mention I'm going to try to reclaim my position as being higher up the postcount totem pole than you?




you're aiming too low


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Wow..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just don't make a Jdvn100.  That's what I use when they require 6 or more characters or whatever.

And it was a good name!  You know it!


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> that should be
> 
> _glares at Steve_
> 
> So, in the poast week I've gotten about 165 RPG books.  None of them for review or for the ENnies.  And ya, I'm bragging!!



Wow.  Very nice.  In the past month, I've gotten about a dozen, and they were all 50% off.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Thankfully, rather well.
> 
> I'm just glad that no one's brought up the fact that Hellhound stole my working title...
> 
> - Kemrain the Slasher.



No fair, you're quoting the last thread!


----------



## Kemrain (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Just don't make a Jdvn100.  That's what I use when they require 6 or more characters or whatever.
> 
> And it was a good name!  You know it!



Of course it was.. It was mine!

- Kemrain the Amused. And Shooting Jdvn100 out of Curtesy.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You realise I can just wait.. My army of Jdvn1 clones, 2 through 1,000,000 will conquor all, and I will start the next Hivemind thread! Bwahahahaha!
> 
> - Kemrain the Out of It.



One million Jdvns? I won't allow THAT!

*Plants a bomb in the clone lab.*


----------



## Kemrain (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> No fair, you're quoting the last thread!



I can do that, can't I!?

- Kemrain the Suddenly Worried.


----------



## Crothian (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Wow.  Very nice.  In the past month, I've gotten about a dozen, and they were all 50% off.




A friend gave them to me, so they were all free.  I also got about 50 copies of Dragon and Dungeon.


----------



## Kemrain (May 11, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> One million Jdvns? I won't allow THAT!
> 
> *Plants a bomb in the clone lab.*



It's a good think that my lutenant, Jdvn2, is a bomb disposal expert.  Consiter it dismantled, expertly.

- Kemrain the Safe.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I can do that, can't I!?
> 
> - Kemrain the Suddenly Worried.



If you stop cloning Jdvns...


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> It's a good think that my lutenant, Jdvn2, is a bomb disposal expert.  Consiter it dismantled, expertly.
> 
> - Kemrain the Safe.



Such clones always have some control mechanism... Aha! Self-destruct implant!


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> One million Jdvns? I won't allow THAT!
> 
> *Plants a bomb in the clone lab.*



999,998, actually.  Not quite a million.  

But I rather not have clones anyway, so feel free to destroy the lab.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Of course it was.. It was mine!
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused. And Shooting Jdvn100 out of Curtesy.



Well, I didn't say you shouldn't get credit.


----------



## Kemrain (May 11, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Such clones always have some control mechanism... Aha! Self-destruct implant!



Control mechanism, such as brainwashed loyalty? Or would you prefer my inhuman charisma?


Right, brainwashing..

- Kemrain the Leader of Self-Destruct-Proof Clones.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I can do that, can't I!?
> 
> - Kemrain the Suddenly Worried.



It's against the law.

My clones will take you down.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> A friend gave them to me, so they were all free.  I also got about 50 copies of Dragon and Dungeon.



 

You have cool friends.


----------



## Kemrain (May 11, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> If you stop cloning Jdvns...



But, I already stopped. 999,998 is such a pretty number.


- Kemrain the Prepared to Take Over the World.


----------



## Kemrain (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's against the law.
> 
> My clones will take you down.



Ahem! Brainwashed loyalty? Hello? What, and I a villan in the Venture Brothers or something? Sheesh...

- Kemrain the Illegal.


----------



## Kemrain (May 11, 2005)

JDiv, would you still be so dead set against my clone army if I said I was taking over the world for my hero?

- Kemrain the Placative.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Control mechanism, such as brainwashed loyalty? Or would you prefer my inhuman charisma?




Brainwashed, you say? Why would anyone take the time to brainwash a million clones when easier, less time-consuming methods exist? Its obviously the self-destruct implant. Otherwise you wouldn't deny it.

*Hacks into the implants despite not having a connection to them, Hollywood style*


----------



## Crothian (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You have cool friends.




That goes without saying.  He has 4 kids and just needed the room and as I am a single adult living in a good sized apartment I have room and likt to take in unwanted books.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> 999,998, actually.  Not quite a million.
> 
> But I rather not have clones anyway, so feel free to destroy the lab.




Here's the plan if the implants fail: Lure Jdvn2 out of the lab, and I'll plant a new bomb, then we take care of 2.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> JDiv, would you still be so dead set against my clone army if I said I was taking over the world for my hero?
> 
> - Kemrain the Placative.



Which of the 999,999?


----------



## Maldur (May 11, 2005)

hiveminders of today cant even start a decent whappin war

*shakes head*


----------



## Crothian (May 11, 2005)

Maldur said:
			
		

> hiveminders of today cant even start a decent whappin war
> 
> *shakes head*




ya, they are a sad sad bunch......

why back in our day...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 11, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, they are a sad sad bunch......
> 
> why back in our day...



....and our nights


----------



## Kemrain (May 11, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Here's the plan if the implants fail: Lure Jdvn2 out of the lab, and I'll plant a new bomb, then we take care of 2.



If you can hack into implants that aren't there, then I don't see why I can't hack into your nonexistant implants... and Good luck luering Jdvn2 anywhere. They all look the same! Even *I* have trouble knowing which is which!

- Kemrian the Slightly Confused.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, they are a sad sad bunch......
> 
> why back in our day...



What yer talkin 'bout, Cro? Ain't havn' seen any whappin wars, an ahm a Meta Gen'ration Hiver! Back in de days wher we 'ad to fill dree dreads ad unce!


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> If you can hack into implants that aren't there, then I don't see why I can't hack into your nonexistant implants... and Good luck luering Jdvn2 anywhere. They all look the same! Even *I* have trouble knowing which is which!
> 
> - Kemrian the Slightly Confused.




The hivemind implants, you mean? Indeed, they *are* [size=-100]not[/size] our weak point. They are wide open to hacking, and no security measures are attached.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> It's a good think that my lutenant, Jdvn2, is a bomb disposal expert.  Consiter it dismantled, expertly.
> 
> - Kemrain the Safe.



Talented clone...


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Control mechanism, such as brainwashed loyalty? Or would you prefer my inhuman charisma?
> 
> 
> Right, brainwashing..
> ...



So if something goes wrong (and if you've seen any movies with clones, something _always_ goes wrong), you're screwed?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> JDiv, would you still be so dead set against my clone army if I said I was taking over the world for my hero?
> 
> - Kemrain the Placative.



Hm... your offer intrigues me...


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Hacks into the implants despite not having a connection to them, Hollywood style*



I always like those scenes.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Here's the plan if the implants fail: Lure Jdvn2 out of the lab, and I'll plant a new bomb, then we take care of 2.



And since he's the only one that can diffuse bombs...

... Wait, are we teaming up?  This only happens after too many sequels!


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Which of the 999,999?



999,998.

I am Jdvn1 and Jdvn100.  I am the alpha and the ome--


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Maldur said:
			
		

> hiveminders of today cant even start a decent whappin war
> 
> *shakes head*



Don't you shake your head at me!

*whaps Maldur*


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Wait, are we teaming up?  This only happens after too many sequels!




Sure, our both sanity is on the line, after all. We can always go back to being enemies afterwards.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> If you can hack into implants that aren't there, then I don't see why I can't hack into your nonexistant implants... and Good luck luering Jdvn2 anywhere. They all look the same! Even *I* have trouble knowing which is which!
> 
> - Kemrian the Slightly Confused.



I have an auto-empathic link with every Jdvn on the planet.  I know them each like the back of my hand!

Wait, what's that?

I know, it's cliche, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> 999,998.
> 
> I am Jdvn1 and Jdvn100.  I am the alpha and the ome--




999,998 clones, plus you.

And you sure arent.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Sure, our both sanity is on the line, after all. We can always go back to being enemies afterwards.



Oh, okay.  That works.

... Wait, I have sanity?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> 999,998 clones, plus you.
> 
> And you sure arent.



Well, but I'm Jdvn1 and Jdvn100.  So it goes to a million.  Are you only talking to the half of me on EN World?

And why can't I be the alpha and the ome?


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I have an auto-empathic link with every Jdvn on the planet.  I know them each like the back of my hand!
> 
> Wait, what's that?
> 
> I know, it's cliche, but I couldn't resist.




Hmm, useful. Especially when the bomb goes up...


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, but I'm Jdvn1 and Jdvn100.  So it goes to a million.  Are you only talking to the half of me on EN World?
> 
> And why can't I be the alpha and the ome?




Are you actually a clone of yourself?


ome...lette?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Hmm, useful. Especially when the bomb goes up...



Well, at least my pain would be temporary.  Maybe I can find a way to cut off the link.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Are you actually a clone of yourself?
> 
> 
> ome...lette?



Have you ever read Xenocide?  More like that.

... Yes, I'm the alpha and the eggs.


----------



## Maldur (May 11, 2005)

*whaps Otu*


----------



## HellHound (May 11, 2005)

*whaps Maldur again*


----------



## Maldur (May 11, 2005)

*whaps Hellhound*

just for reading this thread


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

*whips Maldur*

*whaps Jdvn1-1,000,000*


----------



## Maldur (May 11, 2005)

Hey all 

How are things?

turn on you PM systems, I want to chat a bit


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

*Jdvn1-1,000,000 whaps Otu* 

*whaps Hellhound*

Yeah, who said this thread was supposed to be read?


----------



## Kemrain (May 11, 2005)

Boy.. You guys are wierd..

Jdvn, I'm taking over the world for you, and yet you oppose me? And with Otu, to boot? You shame all 1,000,000 of yourselves.  Besides, you were right. You need to have 3 or 4 sequels before you can team up with your Neutral Nemisis.

- Kemrain the "That'd make a Great title!"


----------



## Maldur (May 11, 2005)

*whaps Kermain*
twice


----------



## HellHound (May 11, 2005)

Maldur said:
			
		

> Hey all
> 
> How are things?
> 
> turn on you PM systems, I want to chat a bit




My PM adresses have changed - try for_emergency_use_only@hotmail.com on MSNM

---

Oh yeah...


*whap* for good measure


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

You have to give me a better offer.  Even if you take over the world for me, it doesn't matter if I have no real power.

*whaps Kemrain*


----------



## Kemrain (May 11, 2005)

There is way too much *whap whap whap*ping going on for Eric's Gramndma's taste.

- Kemrain the Seven.


----------



## Kemrain (May 11, 2005)

- JDiv the Whapper. said:
			
		

> You have to give me a better offer.  Even if you take over the world for me, it doesn't matter if I have no real power.
> 
> *whaps Kemrain*



Ok, ok.. Your face on exery flag and all the marmalade you can eat?

- Kemrain the Grasping at Straws.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Eric's Grandma isn't a pacifist.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Ok, ok.. Your face on exery flag and all the marmalade you can eat?
> 
> - Kemrain the Grasping at Straws.



I can't eat marmalade by itself.  Blech.  I need dark chocolate.


----------



## Kemrain (May 11, 2005)

- JDiv the Oblivious said:
			
		

> Eric's Grandma isn't a pacifist.



Violence is not, and has never been my interpretation of *whap*.

- Kemrain the *Seven*


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Jdvn, I'm taking over the world for you, and yet you oppose me? And with Otu, to boot? You shame all 1,000,000 of yourselves. Besides, you were right. You need to have 3 or 4 sequels before you can team up with your Neutral Nemisis.
> 
> - Kemrain the "That'd make a Great title!"




Well, you never clarified if you'd give it to 1, or anyone else. And since you admitted to confusing them, you could give it to 6784 even if you intended to give it to 1.


----------



## Kemrain (May 11, 2005)

- JDiv the Violent. said:
			
		

> I can't eat marmalade by itself.  Blech.  I need dark chocolate.



Ok, ok, Marmalade filled dark chocolate. enough for you to win your war against Otu!

- Kemrain the Suggestive.


----------



## Kemrain (May 11, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Well, you never clarified if you'd give it to 1, or anyone else. And since you admitted to confusing them, you could give it to 6784 even if you intended to give it to 1.



1 isn't a clone.

Duh.

I can tell the difference between a clone and my hero. Jdvn1 doesn't wear the uniform, too. That helps.

- Kemrain the Odd.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Violence is not, and has never been my interpretation of *whap*.
> 
> - Kemrain the *Seven*



Yes, I noticed the seven.

I just didn't wanted to say that she liked it rough.  

I was trying to _avoid_ that!


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Ok, ok, Marmalade filled dark chocolate. enough for you to win your war against Otu!
> 
> - Kemrain the Suggestive.



Sorry, Otu, Kemrain offered dark chocolate.

... Wait, the clones will want my dark chocolate.  This could be bad.

If you give me the dark chocolate, I'll stay neutral and wont' help either of you.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> 1 isn't a clone.
> 
> Duh.
> 
> ...



You're saying that now, but I bet you'll make Jdvn wear the uniform if he joins you.


----------



## HellHound (May 11, 2005)

Thanks for reminding me, Maldur.

I've updated all my Contact Information here at ENWorld... and rediscovered a VERY old account I haven't used in years (my AIM account).


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> 1 isn't a clone.
> 
> Duh.
> 
> ...



... I can't decide where to take this.

"What, am I naked?"

"Right, they wear birthday suits."


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You're saying that now, but I bet you'll make Jdvn wear the uniform if he joins you.



Is there a uniform of neutrality?


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sorry, Otu, Kemrain offered dark chocolate.
> 
> ... Wait, the clones will want my dark chocolate.  This could be bad.
> 
> If you give me the dark chocolate, I'll stay neutral and wont' help either of you.




Tsk. Well, if you want those clones running around, with hardly any control, ruining your name, getting identity crisises, maybe so far that they believe to be you.........want to replace you..............................................


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Tsk. Well, if you want those clones running around, with hardly any control, ruining your name, getting identity crisises, maybe so far that they believe to be you.........want to replace you..............................................



... I'll just fight them off when they try to take my dark chocolate.  I won't directly oppose either one of you.  Although, if you're smart, Otu, you'll find a way to lure them to my dark chocolate.


----------



## HellHound (May 11, 2005)

Have to say, I'm enjoying reading the Five Things thread. 

It's entertaining, and an interesting way to learn about the other ENWorlders.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> Have to say, I'm enjoying reading the Five Things thread.
> 
> It's entertaining, and an interesting way to learn about the other ENWorlders.



I know!  What an interesting thread.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... I'll just fight them off when they try to take my dark chocolate. I won't directly oppose either one of you. Although, if you're smart, Otu, you'll find a way to lure them to my dark chocolate.




Who says it will be the chocolade they'll be after?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Who says it will be the chocolade they'll be after?



... Wait, what?  What are you implying?  I might _have_ to go after you...


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Wait, what?  What are you implying?  I might _have_ to go after you...



They're clones. They're bound to malfunction. Try to kill you and take your place. Betray their master.


Maybe even... replace all dark chocolade with white one...


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> They're clones. They're bound to malfunction. Try to kill you and take your place. Betray their master.
> 
> 
> Maybe even... replace all dark chocolade with white one...



... Yes, and you should watch out because those bombs sometimes explode while you're making them... y'know, "malfunction."


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

Oh, I'm not responsible for the malfunctions... That's just clone nature. Maybe Kemrain even planned on this...


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

If I train, I can flex my empathic link to be able to override Kemrain's powers...


----------



## Kemrain (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sorry, Otu, Kemrain offered dark chocolate.
> 
> ... Wait, the clones will want my dark chocolate.  This could be bad.
> 
> If you give me the dark chocolate, I'll stay neutral and wont' help either of you.



I made them not like Dark chocolate. That was the hardest part of the cloning.

- Kemrain the Milk Chocolate Preferrer.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> If I train, I can flex my empathic link to be able to override Kemrain's powers...




Then you can tell Jdvn2 to set up a bomb, with hardly any risk for the two of us.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I made them not like Dark chocolate. That was the hardest part of the cloning.
> 
> - Kemrain the Milk Chocolate Preferrer.



What happens if they malfunction?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Then you can tell Jdvn2 to set up a bomb, with hardly any risk for the two of us.



I'd do that only as a back-up plan if they malfunction.  Or if I want slaves.  If they don't bother me, though, I'm happy.


----------



## Kemrain (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> If I train, I can flex my empathic link to be able to override Kemrain's powers...



You might be able to empathise with them, JDiv, but while they share DNA, they are NOT you, and you have no power over them (since I took away their craving for Dark Chocolate and you have nothing to bribe them with!)

And I don't have powers.. I made them and we all got together and we were like.. "So.." and someone mentioned taking over the world, and nother mentioned marmalade, and I was like, "Woah, that's awsome," and they totally agreed and we all decided to take over the world and take all of Otu's white chocolate away because he doesn't get alone good with Jdiv1.

- Kemrain the Runon.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I made them not like Dark chocolate. That was the hardest part of the cloning.
> 
> - Kemrain the Milk Chocolate Preferrer.




Aha! Kemrain admitted it! Eventually, they will replace all dark chocolate. Unless they malfunction earlier, or one of us does something against it!


----------



## Kemrain (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What happens if they malfunction?



They'll probably start blogs or something. Fairly benign, really. Maybe they'll go into theater. Or take up the tubs. Claranet is off limits, though.

- Kemrain the <Shrug>


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You might be able to empathise with them, JDiv, but while they share DNA, they are NOT you, and you have no power over them (since I took away their craving for Dark Chocolate and you have nothing to bribe them with!)
> 
> And I don't have powers.. I made them and we all got together and we were like.. "So.." and someone mentioned taking over the world, and nother mentioned marmalade, and I was like, "Woah, that's awsome," and they totally agreed and we all decided to take over the world and take all of Otu's white chocolate away because he doesn't get alone good with Jdiv1.
> 
> - Kemrain the Runon.



... Just because we're enemies doesn't mean we dont' get along well.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You might be able to empathise with them, JDiv, but while they share DNA, they are NOT you, and you have no power over them (since I took away their craving for Dark Chocolate and you have nothing to bribe them with!)
> 
> And I don't have powers.. I made them and we all got together and we were like.. "So.." and someone mentioned taking over the world, and nother mentioned marmalade, and I was like, "Woah, that's awsome," and they totally agreed and we all decided to take over the world and take all of Otu's white chocolate away because he doesn't get alone good with Jdiv1.
> 
> - Kemrain the Runon.




At least that's what you want Jdvn1 to believe...


----------



## Kemrain (May 11, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Aha! Kemrain admitted it! Eventually, they will replace all dark chocolate. Unless they malfunction earlier, or one of us does something against it!



By "Not like" S don't mean "Patalogical Hatred" I mean, "Oh, no thanks. Pass the marmalade?"

- Kemrian the Benign.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> They'll probably start blogs or something. Fairly benign, really. Maybe they'll go into theater. Or take up the tubs. Claranet is off limits, though.
> 
> - Kemrain the <Shrug>



I have a blog.  Why can't they play clarinet?  I like playing in clarinet choirs.


----------



## Kemrain (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Just because we're enemies doesn't mean we dont' get along well.



At least that's what Otu wants you to believe...

- Kemrain the Copy/Paste


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> By "Not like" S don't mean "Patalogical Hatred" I mean, "Oh, no thanks. Pass the marmalade?"
> 
> - Kemrian the Benign.



You have weird clones.


----------



## Kemrain (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I have a blog.  Why can't they play clarinet?  I like playing in clarinet choirs.



BEcause a million clarenets played in chorus would cause a terminal cascade resonance in the core of the planet, causing itto implode into a grey hole.

- Kemrain the Technical.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> At least that's what Otu wants you to believe...
> 
> - Kemrain the Copy/Paste



He's one of my GMs.  I can't get him _too_ angry...


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> By "Not like" S don't mean "Patalogical Hatred" I mean, "Oh, no thanks. Pass the marmalade?"
> 
> - Kemrian the Benign.




That's just how it all starts.

Knight "What do you mean, I know too much?" Otu


----------



## Kemrain (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You have weird clones.





			
				- Kemrain the Weird. said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Weird.



Duh!

- Kemrain the Weird.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> BEcause a million clarenets played in chorus would cause a terminal cascade resonance in the core of the planet, causing itto implode into a grey hole.
> 
> - Kemrain the Technical.



... Cool!  I wanna try that!


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> At least that's what Otu wants you to believe...
> 
> - Kemrain the Copy/Paste




Someone here is clearly manipulative...

Knight "And not just to one side" Otu


----------



## Kemrain (May 11, 2005)

- Joy Division the Neutral said:
			
		

> ... Cool!  I wanna try that!



sorry. The clones play Tuba, not clarenet. Your Neutral Plot has Failed!

- Kemrain the [Evil].


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> He's one of my GMs.  I can't get him _too_ angry...




Oh, don't worry about that.

Knight "Mwuahahaha!" Otu


----------



## Kemrain (May 11, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Oh, don't worry about that.
> 
> Knight "Mwuahahaha!" Ooi



Fixed that for you.

- Kemrain the Dork.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> sorry. The clones play Tuba, not clarenet. Your Neutral Plot has Failed!
> 
> - Kemrain the [Evil].




Hey, clones, I have a nice little instrument for you to learn. Wanna try?

Knight "At last, their weakness revealed!" Otu


----------



## Kemrain (May 11, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Hey, clones, I have a nice little instrument for you to learn. Wanna try?
> 
> Knight "At last, their weakness revealed!" Ooi



I'm pretty sure they're happy with the tubs. Or the xylophone.

- Kemrain the "Fixed that for ya."


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure they're happy with the tubs. Or the xylophone.
> 
> - Kemrain the "Fixed that for ya."




See? Kemrain is trying to limit you! Don't let yourself get limited! Learn clarinet. Now, altogether!

Knight "Not Ooi" Otu


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Maybe I should make a Third Party and defeat both of you manipulative people...


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Maybe I should make a Third Party and defeat both of you manipulative people...




But you already are a third party, as a Superneutral.

Knight "Unless you meant team" Otu


----------



## Kemrain (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Maybe I should make a Third Party and defeat both of you manipulative people...



But you can't! It's a bipartisan system! Bwahahaha!

[/simpsons]

Please don't?

- Kemrain the Persuasive.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> But you already are a third party, as a Superneutral.
> 
> Knight "Unless you meant team" Otu



Yes, team.

Although I invite both of you to join and put aside your differences.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yes, team.
> 
> Although I invite both of you to join and put aside your differences.



A Superneutrals team? Sounds interesting...

Knight "Wait, aren't we supposed to be enemies?" Otu


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> A Superneutrals team? Sounds interesting...
> 
> Knight "Wait, aren't we supposed to be enemies?" Otu



Well, the point of the Superneutral Third Party is to be enemies with each other...

Yeah, this plan doesn't seem as good as when I first started it...


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

And behold, finally, there was peace.

Knight "Or maybe just ceasefire" Otu


----------



## Kemrain (May 11, 2005)

It won't last.



			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Jdvn1 is ugly





			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Knight Otu smells bad.




I declare the ceasefire, over.

- Kemrain the Instigator.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

I think someone is being manipulative again.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> It won't last.



I'm sure it wi...




			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Knight Otu smells bad.




JAAAYDWEEEN!!!


----------



## Kemrain (May 11, 2005)

Hee hee hee....

- Kemrain the [Evil].


----------



## Kemrain (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think someone is being manipulative again.



Gasp! You're right! Knight Otu is being a manipulative little thing, isn't he!? You should get mad and react unintelligently!

- Kemrain the Instigator.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Hee hee hee....
> 
> - Kemrain the [Evil].



I feel... manipulated...


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Gasp! You're right! Otu is being a manipulative little thing, isn't he!? You should get mad and react unintelligently!
> 
> - Kemrain the Instigator.




Hey! That's wrong wrong wrong! 




It's *Knight *Otu!


----------



## Kemrain (May 11, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Hey! That's wrong wrong wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fine! Fine! Don't get snickety on me!

- Kemrain the Editor.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> JAAAYDWEEEN!!!



Jaydween?!


			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> Fine! Fine! Don't get snickety on me!
> 
> - Kemrain the Editor.



Feel free to also use:
Knight O
KO
Kotu
Knight Oxygen
Knight O2


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Feel free to also use:
> Master
> Sir Knight
> Count Otu
> ...



Ah, you finally found your true place.


----------



## Kemrain (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Jaydween?!Feel free to also use:
> Knight O
> KO
> Kotu
> ...



I'll keep that in mind.

I echo your confusion.

Jaydween?!

- Kemrain the Confoosed.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Ah, you finally found your true place.



  Odd how you see what you want to see...


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'll keep that in mind.
> 
> I echo your confusion.
> 
> ...



Also:
KO2
Potasium Dioxide
Knight of the Union.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'll keep that in mind.
> 
> I echo your confusion.
> 
> ...




I gotta pronounce it _somehow_, right? You copyrighted Joy Div..., and Jay Divine just isn't right.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Odd how you see what you want to see...




Join me, and together we can rule this forum!


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I gotta pronounce it _somehow_, right? You copyrighted Joy Div..., and Jay Divine just isn't right.



Ah, you finally found your true place.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Join me, and together we can rule this forum!



Sure, as long as we keep this heirarchy:
Master: Knight Otu
Deity: Jdvn1
Overdeity: Darkness

I don't dare challenge Dark.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

Kemrain never told you the truth about darkness.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Are you going to enlighten me?


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

Enlighten you about darkness? Isn't that an oxymoron? 


Spoiler



Had you played along, we'd have a nice Star Wars reference


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Not an oxymoron!  An oxymoron, by definition, is two words that don't go together.  Like "Military Intelligence."  

I did mean to have the play on words, though.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

And destroy my nice Superneutral speech.


----------



## Crothian (May 12, 2005)

darknes is just a shadow of his former self


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> darknes is just a shadow of his former self



Yeah. That's what I was talking about.


----------



## Crothian (May 12, 2005)

he's a shadow of a shadow


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Potassium Dioxide said:
			
		

> I gotta pronounce it _somehow_, right? You copyrighted Joy Div..., and Jay Divine just isn't right.



Actually, JDiv is copyrighted but free to use. You don't even need to ask permission.  I'm just that nice a being.

- Kemrain the Nice.


----------



## Crothian (May 12, 2005)

I like Jay Divine


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Join me, and together we can rule this forum!



I think Emperor Crothian might have something to say about that.

- Kemrain the Manipulator, not the Ruler.


----------



## Crothian (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I think Emperor Crothian might have something to say about that.
> 
> - Kemrain the Manipulator, not the Ruler.




thanks for the promotion


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> thanks for the promotion



Oh, hey, sure. Just keep in mind, you have Emperor's Hand positions open.

- Kemrain the Hard Worker.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> I need female, sexy, into comicbooks and fantasy.  Rich helps also.  Can't forget the money





Interesting game you guys have there....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That reminds me of Chainmail Bikini.  That's a pretty good pdf.




You sure you don't mean .jpg?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Believe it or not, it does NOT begin within a tavern.  Worse-  within the political arena.




Ouch! Even worse!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> The smile that grew on his face is what made me not trust him.  He scared me...it was like the cartoon version of the Grinch.....




 

I'd trust Darth Vader long before I'd trust the Grinch....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> *hides*  I never wander through here!
> 
> My melee-oriented anti-social character should come along quite well...




"Wander" isn't the right word here.... More like "Moved in and set up shop".


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> If you don't remember-  Khyber pits are portals to areas that hold fiends and nasty aberrations.  He likes to throw torches into these to show them the way out then runs away.
> 
> The last one he used as a latrine.  The Bearded Devils didn't mind it even when they got a face full.
> 
> ...




   

Was he sure it was a bearded devil he whizzed on?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Before "bumping" into here I did a lot of Q&A there.  That may a good place to begin.  I was asking a lot about the destruction of your family and your relationship with things elven.
> 
> 
> Beyond all that-  I need to sleep.
> ...




Don't blame us for your lack of sleep!


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'd trust Darth Vader long before I'd trust the Grinch....



Vader is Easy to trust.. As long as you NEVER fail him.

- Kemrain the Force Gripped.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *whaps Steve*







			
				HellHound said:
			
		

> *whaps Maldur*
> 
> Heya man, what's new?
> 
> Did I mention I'm going to try to reclaim my position as being higher up the postcount totem pole than you?





I see you guys are like *that*, eh?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Wow..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"I Think I'm A Clone Now"- Weird Al


----------



## Crothian (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh, hey, sure. Just keep in mind, you have Emperor's Hand positions open.
> 
> - Kemrain the Hard Worker.




who says it isn't already filled?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Thankfully, rather well.
> 
> I'm just glad that no one's brought up the fact that Hellhound stole my working title...
> 
> - Kemrain the Slasher.




I'd whock him one... but he may have a different idea about that than most of us....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> you're aiming too low





Well, it's not like anyone would even get close to you, Croth the Post Whore.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> No fair, you're quoting the last thread!





 

I coulda done that as well as I was in the middle of catching up when Darkness closed it!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> But, I already stopped. 999,998 is such a pretty number.
> 
> 
> - Kemrain the Prepared to Take Over the World.




Which one's Pinky and who's Brain?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> JDiv, would you still be so dead set against my clone army if I said I was taking over the world for my hero?
> 
> - Kemrain the Placative.




Just as long as they don't degrade into Stormtroopers, you'll be alright...


----------



## Crothian (May 12, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Well, it's not like anyone would even get close to you, Croth the Post Whore.




that's not nice, whores at least get paid


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, they are a sad sad bunch......
> 
> why back in our day...





As the old fart in Croth comes into the "light"....


----------



## Crothian (May 12, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> As the old fart in Croth comes into the "light"....




not an old fart....my farts are all interesting and new!!


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'd whock him one... but he may have a different idea about that than most of us....



You can whock him.. I'm gonna keep any whacking, whocking, or other such verbs to private situations.

- Kemrain the Leery.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, okay.  That works.
> 
> ... Wait, I have sanity?




::flips coin:: ::coin lands on side::

Crap!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *whips Maldur*
> 
> *whaps Jdvn1-1,000,000*




That must've hurt... all that whapping....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> There is way too much *whap whap whap*ping going on for Eric's Gramndma's taste.
> 
> - Kemrain the Seven.




 

They're kinky like that....   And this would go under "slash" for sure!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Ok, ok, Marmalade filled dark chocolate. enough for you to win your war against Otu!
> 
> - Kemrain the Suggestive.




::raises eyebrow::

::decides to plead the 5th on that one::


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yes, I noticed the seven.
> 
> I just didn't wanted to say that she liked it rough.
> 
> I was trying to _avoid_ that!





Now that the truth is out....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... I can't decide where to take this.
> 
> "What, am I naked?"
> 
> "Right, they wear birthday suits."





Getting married the Betazoid way?


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That must've hurt... all that whapping....



He must have strong wrists.

- Kemrain the Wouldn't Know Anything About That.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Aha! Kemrain admitted it! Eventually, they will replace all dark chocolate. Unless they malfunction earlier, or one of us does something against it!




Infidel! How dare you mock the dark chocolate?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> BEcause a million clarenets played in chorus would cause a terminal cascade resonance in the core of the planet, causing itto implode into a grey hole.
> 
> - Kemrain the Technical.




Only a _grey_ hole? I guess the black ones can't handle the effect...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

> Originally Posted by Knight Otu
> Jdvn1 is ugly








> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Jdvn1
> Knight Otu smells bad.








			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> It won't last.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Especially with third-grade antics like those....   

THEY BOTH HAVE COOTIES!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I feel... manipulated...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Join me, and together we can rule this forum!




Gonna yank it from Croth, the post whore?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sure, as long as we keep this heirarchy:
> Master: Knight Otu
> Deity: Jdvn1
> Overdeity: Darkness
> ...





  

Never underestimate the true power of the Darkness!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Kemrain never told you the truth about darkness.




That he likes slash and pr0n?


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Only a _grey_ hole? I guess the black ones can't handle the effect...



Joy Div is Superneutral. Grey hole was the most appropriate.

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That he likes slash and pr0n?



C'mon.. Who doesn't!?

- Kemrain the Seven.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I think Emperor Crothian might have something to say about that.
> 
> - Kemrain the Manipulator, not the Ruler.






			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> thanks for the promotion




Don't let it get to you like the last guy who became Emperor.... got bested by a mere kid.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh, hey, sure. Just keep in mind, you have Emperor's Hand positions open.
> 
> - Kemrain the Hard Worker.




But can you beat Mara Jade for the job? (pre-screwing around with Luke MJ)


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Vader is Easy to trust.. As long as you NEVER fail him.
> 
> - Kemrain the Force Gripped.




Just never let yourself get promoted to Admiral THEN screw up!


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Don't let it get to you like the last guy who became Emperor.... got bested by a mere kid.



Hah! I eat kids for breakfast! I.. O..oh.. Dambit! That cam out wrong.. Can I get do overs?

- Kemrain the Done Over.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> who says it isn't already filled?




Croth's "Personal Assistants"...   




































Whores.   

Watch out! He likes those Twi'lek chicks... something about "tentacles"....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> that's not nice, whores at least get paid





That ain't no fault of mine!


----------



## Crothian (May 12, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Don't let it get to you like the last guy who became Emperor.... got bested by a mere kid.




he wasn't the last one...that was a long time ago.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> not an old fart....my farts are all interesting and new!!




T-M-Bloomin'-Frickin'-I


"What an interesting smell you've discovered...!"


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You can whock him.. I'm gonna keep any whacking, whocking, or other such verbs to private situations.
> 
> - Kemrain the Leery.





Which is why I won't whock him.....


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> something about "tentacles"....



I think they remind him of psudopods.

- Kemrain the Icked Out.


----------



## Crothian (May 12, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> T-M-Bloomin'-Frickin'-I
> 
> 
> "What an interesting smell you've discovered...!"




I do that daily....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Joy Div is Superneutral. Grey hole was the most appropriate.
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.




 

The Grey Side of the Force=Switzerland.


----------



## Crothian (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I think they remind him of psudopods.
> 
> - Kemrain the Icked Out.




actually, I perfer red heads.....no tenticles.  

And that's not a psudopod!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> C'mon.. Who doesn't!?
> 
> - Kemrain the Seven.





Those who would get squicked about it.

I read some Obi-Wan/Darth Maul stuff that was more "leave to imagination" and funny as well.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Hah! I eat kids for breakfast! I.. O..oh.. Dambit! That cam out wrong.. Can I get do overs?
> 
> - Kemrain the Done Over.




But are they nutritous and good for you?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I think they remind him of psudopods.
> 
> - Kemrain the Icked Out.





He'd get a real "kick" if he ever met Doc Ock....  :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I do that daily....





Too bad you can't power your car that way....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> actually, I perfer red heads.....no tenticles.
> 
> And that's not a psudopod!!




Hard to find a redheaded ooze?


----------



## Crothian (May 12, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Hard to find a redheaded ooze?




not looking for an ooze.....


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> actually, I perfer red heads.....



Ever seen Mythbusters? their redhead is very cute.

- Kemrain the Likes Red Heads, Too.


----------



## Crothian (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Ever seen Mythbusters? their redhead is very cute.
> 
> - Kemrain the Likes Red Heads, Too.




I'm watching it right now iykwimaityd


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm watching it right now iykwimaityd



The Holywood ep? Wasn't she very attractive with the silver paint? Heheheh.

- Kemrain the "Oh, I Know"


----------



## Crothian (May 12, 2005)

paint a woman up in silver paint with a silver bikini anbd they look better.  Kirk would have done her and done her good


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> paint a woman up in silver paint with a silver bikini anbd they look better.  Kirk would have done her and done her good



God bless Gene Roddenberry.

- Kemrain the (sp).


----------



## Crothian (May 12, 2005)

ya, too bad Enterprise is dead


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> paint a woman up in silver paint with a silver bikini anbd they look better.  Kirk would have done her and done her good





Kirk would do anyone female and sexy. He had a woman in every port. 

David was the only offspring he *knew* about!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> not looking for an ooze.....





Which is good because redheaded oozes are hard to find....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, too bad Enterprise is dead





Yup. Series finale this Friday on UPN. There's quite a few "Final Episode Viewing Parties" going on...


----------



## Steve Jung (May 12, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Maldur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope. Not that there's anything wrong with that.

*Whaps Darth K'Trava*


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Kirk would do anyone female and sexy. He had a woman in every port.
> 
> David was the only offspring he *knew* about!



Kirk would probably do someone male if they were feminine enough, and you know it.

- Kemrain the Seven.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Nope. Not that there's anything wrong with that.
> 
> *Whaps Darth K'Trava*




*chops off the offending hand* Don't. Do. That. Again.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Kirk would probably do someone male if they were feminine enough, and you know it.
> 
> - Kemrain the Seven.





You're just jealous that he's more ambiguous than you are...


----------



## Darkness (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Kirk would probably do someone male if they were feminine enough, and you know it.



 I wonder if there's Kirk/Data slash fic out there?


----------



## Steve Jung (May 12, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> *chops off the offending hand* Don't. Do. That. Again.



Hey. You can't do that. I'm immune to criticals. *whimper*


			
				Darkness said:
			
		

> I wonder if there's Kirk/Data slash fic out there?



I don't doubt it. But I don't want to look.


----------



## Darkness (May 12, 2005)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I don't doubt it. But I don't want to look.



 Wisdom. This principle has spared me many a horror over the years.


----------



## Greylock (May 12, 2005)

Maldur said:
			
		

> Hey all




HEY LOOK! It's Maldur! 

kewl

*whaps Maldur*


----------



## Steve Jung (May 12, 2005)

*throws creme-filled donut at Greylock*


----------



## Greylock (May 12, 2005)

Damn! Not that!

*tosses Greek salad at Steve*

Watch out for the jalapenos.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 12, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> Damn! Not that!
> 
> *tosses Greek salad at Steve*
> 
> Watch out for the jalapenos.



"It burns, Krusty. It's burns."


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 12, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> Damn! Not that!
> 
> *tosses Greek salad at Steve*




Whee! stinky goat cheese for everyone! 
*throws stinky goat cheese*


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You're just jealous that he's more ambiguous than you are...



Who? Kirk, or the guy he's doing?

- Kemrain the Confused.


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Whee! stinky goat cheese for everyone!
> *throws stinky goat cheese*



Y'know... I don't know why I bother sometimes.

- Kemrain the Going to Bed.


----------



## Greylock (May 12, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> *throws stinky goat cheese*




Whoa there, buckaroo, wrap that in some grape leaves if you want friends after all this is said and done...


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Well it's Thursday morning. My boyfriend's coming home from school for the weekend, and I'll probably go out there to visit and play our d20 Fantasy game. I got payed for the last 60 hours I worked, which is always nice. Now as soon as one of my complete idiot coworkers leaves and I find out if I'm allowed to eat lunch today, I'll be able to decide whether today is a worthwhile day or not.  So far, things are looking good for 'Yes'.

- Kemrain the Difficult to Please.


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

I was a little disapointed in the last thread because I didn't see anyone but me coming up with titles for Hivemind slash. (There might have been others and I just missed it, I do that a lot.) To that end, I'd like to see what veiled raunchieness we can come up with. So please, cough up some titles and let us know who's involved. Bonus points for involving yourself, as no one wants to do that. Here's one from me.

Hero Worship, starring Jdvn1 and myself.

Under Cover of Darkness, involving Darkness (obviously) and a special guest star in each episode (Aka I'm too lazy to figure out who, maybe Hellhound, maybe Piratecat, who knows?)

Please, top me.

- Kemrain the Dirty.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Please, top me.
> 
> - Kemrain the Dirty.




I don't think that this should be encouraged. Morrus grandma might object...


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I don't think that this should be encouraged. Morrus grandma might object...



That's why it's just the titles. I don't want plot summations, just a *slighty* suggestive oneliner.

- Kemrain the Hopefully Safe from the Wrath of Mod.


----------



## Greylock (May 12, 2005)

*whaps Kemrain*


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Kirk would do anyone female and sexy. He had a woman in every port.
> 
> David was the only offspring he *knew* about!



Fixed it for you.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> I wonder if there's Kirk/Data slash fic out there?



I don't wonder that at all.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I was a little disapointed in the last thread because I didn't see anyone but me coming up with titles for Hivemind slash. (There might have been others and I just missed it, I do that a lot.) To that end, I'd like to see what veiled raunchieness we can come up with. So please, cough up some titles and let us know who's involved. Bonus points for involving yourself, as no one wants to do that. Here's one from me.
> 
> Hero Worship, starring Jdvn1 and myself.



A two-person musical slash?


> Under Covers with Darkness, involving Darkness (obviously) and a special guest star in each episode (Aka I'm too lazy to figure out who, maybe Hellhound, maybe Piratecat, who knows?)



Fixed it for you.


> Please, top me.
> 
> - Kemrain the Dirty.



Kotu took my joke!


----------



## megamania (May 12, 2005)

'allo.   Trekkie stuff...?  in D20.  Suppose so.


----------



## megamania (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1-  I posted your turn.  I hope you don't mind how I brought the halfling into Sharn.  If so- let me know.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Jdvn1-  I posted your turn.  I hope you don't mind how I brought the halfling into Sharn.  If so- let me know.



My... turn?  I'll make my way over there and comment, probably.


----------



## Crothian (May 12, 2005)

so, anyone know the game Over the Edge, Fireborn, or Nobilis?  I just got those this week so far.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

I know Nobilis.  Amy told me that you were asking about it, before.  If you're interested in giving it a shot, my game is looking for another.


----------



## Crothian (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I know Nobilis.  Amy told me that you were asking about it, before.  If you're interested in giving it a shot, my game is looking for another.




I literally just gor it 30 minutes ago and aside from noteing it is a coffee table looking book I haven't read anything in it nor will I for a while.  I've got a lot of gaming material on my plate to read right now.  I'm doing a HARP book for review right now and have others that need read as well.  But once I do I may inquire about playing but it will be a while.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I literally just gor it 30 minutes ago and aside from noteing it is a coffee table looking book I haven't read anything in it nor will I for a while.  I've got a lot of gaming material on my plate to read right now.  I'm doing a HARP book for review right now and have others that need read as well.  But once I do I may inquire about playing but it will be a while.



I haven't learned Nobilis, really, yet.  And my character is like the leader of the party.  I'm learning as I go.  If you have too much to do, though, I understand.  Nobilis isn't very popular so the slot will probably stay open for a while.


----------



## Crothian (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I haven't learned Nobilis, really, yet.  And my character is like the leader of the party.  I'm learning as I go.  If you have too much to do, though, I understand.  Nobilis isn't very popular so the slot will probably stay open for a while.




Well, I have 34 books waiting to be read to review (and that doesn't include the 134 others that I hope to one day get to), only about 14 books to read for the ENnies but more come in every day for that, and then there are the game books that I got on my own that I eventually want to read.  I read a lot of gaming books.


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

JDiv said:
			
		

> Kotu took my joke!



Y'gotta post early in the morning toget past Potassium Dioxide.

- Kemrain the Chemist.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That's ..., just a *slighty* suggestive oneliner.
> 
> - Kemrain the Hopefully Safe from the Wrath of Mod.






> Please, top me.



That's a step above suggestive, I'd say...


Spoiler



Sorry!


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Count Otu took my joke!



It didn't have your name on it.


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> That's a step above suggestive, I'd say...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



That is *NOT* how I meant it!!

- Kemrain the "S'ok."


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Kemrain the "S'ok."



The what who why?


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

So, I'm playing in my d20 Fantasy game, and my character's accomplishing things. People are starting to know her, and she have made friends and enemies. That's all well and good, but sometimes she wants to move about unmolested. She don't want everyone to recognise her, but she wants to have a recognisable face to some. Given that my character has Change Shape as a supernatural ability, and can appear as any humanoid creature medium or small, making new personas isn't the same challenge it is for many others.

Then again, coming up with 'characters' for my character to play is very hard. On top of that, the personae need to be simple enough for two people to switch off portraying them, and do it believably. My character's wife has a similar ability, and the two have decided that, since they can communicate telepathically as long as they're within the same plane, being able to both be the same fake person should be doable.

But I'm at a loss. I need to come up with some personas and I'm not terribly good at it.  Any of you think you could throw some simple female-accessable archtypes at me which I could use to make some (st least 2 dimentional) characters for a pair of characters to portray?

- Kemrain the Rather Stumped.


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> The what who why?





Spoiler



You apologised. S'ok is short for It's Ok.



- Kemrain the <Shrug.>


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And here I hoped for an explanation of that fantasy name...



Spoiler



I realized that shortly after, but I left it anyway. 'tis the hive, after all.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> So, I'm playing in my d20 Fantasy game, and my character's accomplishing things. People are starting to know her, and she have made friends and enemies. That's all well and good, but sometimes she wants to move about unmolested. She don't want everyone to recognise her, but she wants to have a recognisable face to some. Given that my character has Change Shape as a supernatural ability, and can appear as any humanoid creature medium or small, making new personas isn't the same challenge it is for many others.
> 
> Then again, coming up with 'characters' for my character to play is very hard. On top of that, the personae need to be simple enough for two people to switch off portraying them, and do it believably. My character's wife has a similar ability, and the two have decided that, since they can communicate telepathically as long as they're within the same plane, being able to both be the same fake person should be doable.
> 
> ...




What would be the typical places be where you two would want to use those forms?


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> And here I hoped for an explanation of that fantasy name...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay, make one up, if you want. I might even sue it, too, if it doesn't make me look like a greasy mongbat.

- Kemrain the Oily, not Greasy.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Hay, make one up, if you want. I might even sue it, too, if it doesn't make me look like a greasy mongbat.
> 
> - Kemrain the Oily, not Greasy.



But I don't want to get sued...


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> It didn't have your name on it.



Yes it did!

It was written with clear ink.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> The what who why?



I'm not sure you understood the phrase.  It's a (very) abbreviated form of "It is okay."


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> But I'm at a loss. I need to come up with some personas and I'm not terribly good at it.  Any of you think you could throw some simple female-accessable archtypes at me which I could use to make some (st least 2 dimentional) characters for a pair of characters to portray?
> 
> - Kemrain the Rather Stumped.



I'm not sure what you mean.  Something as basic as "student" and "shopkeeper"?  Or "Pizza Delivery Person"?


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> But I don't want to get sued...



Oh, *Come* on! You know I'm lesdyxic!

- Kemrain the Reading Impared.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Agh, I didn't get the spoilers that time until too late.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Agh, I didn't get the spoilers that time until too late.



Spoilers? What spoilers? Movie spoilers, book spoilers?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Spoilers? What spoilers? Movie spoilers, book spoilers?



All of them.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure you understood the phrase.  It's a (very) abbreviated form of "It is okay."



Says you! Clearly, it is a secret word of power, a title even!


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Says you! Clearly, it is a secret word of power, a title even!



Of course it is, S'ok Otu.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> All of them.



There's a Spoiler of All?


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Of course it is, S'ok Otu.




Huummm....

Kemrain?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> There's a Spoiler of All?



Yeah, only Morrus can see it.


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

JDiv said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what you mean.  Something as basic as "student" and "shopkeeper"?  Or "Pizza Delivery Person"?



Ok, more specific... I need to come up with identities to portray when my character is out and about. It's useful to have a scapegoat form to use when yu need to do things that would get you in trouble. It's also good to have forms that are above suspicion, such as a priest of Alerum (god of good and justice, who'd suspect him of murder?) I need personas that can travel and mingle in a city.

I already have the aforementioned forms. The form of a demon for when violence is called for, but I don't want to get blood on *my* hands. Also the form of a priestess of alerum, a wanderer whom people should feel they can trust, even though she's a stranger.

I need more ideas like this.

- Kemrain the Hopeless.


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Huummm....
> 
> Kemrain?



 You rang?

- Kemrain the Lurch.


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Says you! Clearly, it is a secret word of power, a title even!



 You've uncovered the truth.. S'ok is my Truename. Now I need to get it changed. Dambit!

- Kemrain the S'ok.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I need more ideas like this.
> 
> - Kemrain the Hopeless.



Being a UPS delivery person could get you inside buildings.  Or a rent-a-cop could be useful.


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Being a UPS delivery person could get you inside buildings.  Or a rent-a-cop could be useful.



 Except that this is a fantasy game...

- Kemrain the "Good ideas, though."


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You've uncovered the truth.. S'ok is my Truename. Now I need to get it changed. Dambit!
> 
> - Kemrain the S'ok.



 Now I will use your Truename to get revenge for your vote against the noble Improved Initiative!


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I need more ideas like this.
> 
> - Kemrain the Hopeless.



In large cities, a member of the city watch might work. Obviously, the city has to be large enough that not every member of the watch knows each other.
Beggars or servants are the kind of people that are often overlooked, and might be useful forms for information gathering.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Dude, why is my sig three times as large as usual, or is it just me who sees this? (I didn't change it; it just grew)


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Rysti said:
			
		

> Now I will use your Truename to get revenge for your vote against the noble Improved Initiative!



Sorry. I've already changed it. Your plan is thwarted. But, why the hating over II? I don't think it stands up to the others in usefulness, that's all. My current PC has Imp. Init. and Weapon Finesse, but I still voted II off.  No big deal, Rysti. Calm down. And for cripe's sake, but the machetti away!

- Kemrain the Threatened.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Except that this is a fantasy game...
> 
> - Kemrain the "Good ideas, though."



Oh, I misread that as d20 Future.  How about a "Ye Olde UPS Delivery Person" and a "Ye Olde Rent-a-Cop"?  No?  I have to rethink it, then.


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Dude, why is my sig three times as large as usual, or is it just me who sees this? (I didn't change it; it just grew)



 Dude, you have a sig?

- Kemrain the "In Massachusetts We Say 'Man', Man. Dude is SO Californian."


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> In large cities, a member of the city watch might work. Obviously, the city has to be large enough that not every member of the watch knows each other.
> Beggars or servants are the kind of people that are often overlooked, and might be useful forms for information gathering.



 Don't forget travelling entertainers!  Almost everyone likes them, and it makes perfect sense for them to to be unknown to the people, but they are still treated warmyl, even in small towns.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Dude, why is my sig three times as large as usual, or is it just me who sees this? (I didn't change it; it just grew)



Looks normal to me.  I remember your first sig... egad!


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Dude, you have a sig?
> 
> - Kemrain the "In Massachusetts We Say 'Man', Man. Dude is SO Californian."



 I think Jdvn1 would say something about ambiguity if someone referred to you as 'Man'


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> In large cities, a member of the city watch might work. Obviously, the city has to be large enough that not every member of the watch knows each other.
> Beggars or servants are the kind of people that are often overlooked, and might be useful forms for information gathering.



 Good thoughts, but servants tend to be tied to a specific workplace, and as I'd only be there on occasion it wouldn't make a very good cover identity.  The beggar one is interesting, but I'm not sure it's condusive to travel. Beggard seem to me to be fixed on a street corner, not traveling the land. And, if a begger shows up for a day, disapears for a month, and shows back up, repeatedly, people might start to actually pay attention. 

The City watch idea is a really good one, and would be next on the list if it didn't require that I carry around 50+ pounds of armor. If the cities all had standardized police, this would be a wet dream, but alas, I'd need 3 or 4 different suits of armor... Not terribly feasable for someone with a 12 strength.  I'll look into this, though. Surely even the Voushta guard, some of the most corrupt on the continent, has inspectors.

- Kemrain the Motivated.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think Jdvn1 would say something about ambiguity if someone referred to you as 'Man'



Agreed.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Looks normal to me.  I remember your first sig... egad!



 To me it looks like its written in "Super-You-Are-Legally-Blind-So-Let's-Make-it-Really-Big-So-You-Can-Read-it-Anyways" size.


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Don't forget travelling entertainers!  Almost everyone likes them, and it makes perfect sense for them to to be unknown to the people, but they are still treated warmyl, even in small towns.



 Yes, but that means I'll need to.. entertain people.. Blech!

I mean, wouldn't that be sqyuandering my 22 charisma?

- Kemrain the Grossed Out.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> To me it looks like its written in "Super-You-Are-Legally-Blind-So-Let's-Make-it-Really-Big-So-You-Can-Read-it-Anyways" size.



Looks normal to me.  Then again, I might be Legally Blind, but I don't think so.


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> To me it looks like its written in "Super-You-Are-Legally-Blind-So-Let's-Make-it-Really-Big-So-You-Can-Read-it-Anyways" size.



 It's Size=1 font, man. It's fine.

- Kemrain the Dude?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Yes, but that means I'll need to.. entertain people.. Blech!
> 
> I mean, wouldn't that be sqyuandering my 22 charisma?
> 
> - Kemrain the Grossed Out.



Only if by squandering you mean "using."

You could find... other ways of entertaining people, though.


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Agreed.



 My hero!

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Yes, but that means I'll need to.. entertain people.. Blech!
> 
> I mean, wouldn't that be sqyuandering my 22 charisma?
> 
> - Kemrain the Grossed Out.



 Sing a happy song for them, they give you free money, and then they like you more and chat with you.  Sounds like a good deal to me


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Only if by squandering you mean "using."
> 
> You could find... other ways of entertaining people, though.



 She's Married! Though the blood from her mother's side of the family likes that idea lots.

- Kemrain the Half-Succubus.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> My hero!
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



For agreeing?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> It's Size=1 font, man. It's fine.
> 
> - Kemrain the Dude?



 Not for me.  I guess my window has gotten a weird display bug.  In other news, I've discovered that ENWorld doesn't like my poetry :\


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sing a happy song for them, they give you free money, and then they like you more and chat with you.  Sounds like a good deal to me



 Might not be a bad idea.. With a +6 modifier, I'm better than nearly any first level non-Rogue-bard-monk person.

- Kemrain the Charismatic.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> She's Married! Though the blood from her mother's side of the family likes that idea lots.
> 
> - Kemrain the Half-Succubus.



You think people care if she's married?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> She's Married! Though the blood from her mother's side of the family likes that idea lots.
> 
> - Kemrain the Half-Succubus.



 A married Alu-Fiend?  Cool.


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> For agreeing?



 Preemptive Heroizing? I knew you'd do it.

and if you didn't I'd have said "Man?! Is Jdvn1 THAT lazy!?"

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not for me.  I guess my window has gotten a weird display bug.  In other news, I've discovered that ENWorld doesn't like my poetry :\



Check the text size in your browser.


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> A married Alu-Fiend?  Cool.



 Married to a half-angel. their son is one of the most-wanted creatures in the multiverse. 

Poor little Micah...

- Kemrain the Totally Screwed.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Preemptive Heroizing? I knew you'd do it.
> 
> and if you didn't I'd have said "Man?! Is Jdvn1 THAT lazy!?"
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



Yes.  Oh, you weren't actually asking.

Pre-emptive strikes make my job easier, though.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Married to a half-angel. their son is one of the most-wanted creatures in the multiverse.
> 
> Poor little Micah...
> 
> - Kemrain the Totally Screwed.




That's an ... interesting constellation...


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You think people care if she's married?



 She cares. An awful lot.

That and, given that she spent the first 14 years of her life as a man, I doubt she'd find many people she'd *like* to entertain that way...

- Kemrain the "I never planned it to happen this way, honest."


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Married to a half-angel. their son is one of the most-wanted creatures in the multiverse.
> 
> Poor little Micah...
> 
> - Kemrain the Totally Screwed.



 I bet their son isn't as messed up as the  Arthurea Aasimon.  Also, that reminds me of a poll a while back about freeing slaves where the two PCs were a married pair of half-fiend and half-celestial, but I may be making this up.


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yes.  Oh, you weren't actually asking.
> 
> Pre-emptive strikes make my job easier, though.



 I'm suprised you don't have "He? She? Is Kemrain *that* ambiguous?!" in your sig.

- Kemrain the Not Suggesting, But it Would be Preemptive.


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I bet their son isn't as messed up as the  Arthurea Aasimon.  Also, that reminds me of a poll a while back about freeing slaves where the two PCs were a married pair of half-fiend and half-celestial, but I may be making this up.



 That was my character and her wife, Rysti.

- Kemrain the Prolific.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> She cares. An awful lot.
> 
> That and, given that she spent the first 14 years of her life as a man, I doubt she'd find many people she'd *like* to entertain that way...
> 
> - Kemrain the "I never planned it to happen this way, honest."



So she's not greedy enough to do anything for the money?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm suprised you don't have "He? She? Is Kemrain *that* ambiguous?!" in your sig.
> 
> - Kemrain the Not Suggesting, But it Would be Preemptive.



Didn't occur to me.  Then I could be lazier, eh?  "What?!  Look at the sig."


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That was my character and her wife, Rysti.
> 
> - Kemrain the Prolific.



 I honestly cannot believe that I remembered that.  How long ago was it?  And I didn't even post in that thread, I think, just caught a glance at it for a second.


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So she's not greedy enough to do anything for the money?



She's accumulated quite a bit over her career, and doesn't feel the need to get much more. She's in the spending phase, now. Talk to me when she's gone through 10,000 gold in a world without magic shops.




			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Didn't occur to me.  Then I could be lazier, eh?  "What?!  Look at the sig."



Exactly!

- Kemrain the Hoping to be Mentioned in a Sig.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> She's accumulated quite a bit over her career, and doesn't feel the need to get much more. She's in the spending phase, now. Talk to me when she's gone through 10,000 gold in a world without magic shops.



On what day should I mark my calendar?


> Exactly!
> 
> - Kemrain the Hoping to be Mentioned in a Sig.



Would I have to be mentioned in your sig as well?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Might not be a bad idea.. With a +6 modifier, I'm better than nearly any first level non-Rogue-bard-monk person.
> 
> - Kemrain the Charismatic.



 Also, I imagine that an alu-fiend might be good at provocative dancing as well


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I honestly cannot believe that I remembered that.  How long ago was it?  And I didn't even post in that thread, I think, just caught a glance at it for a second.



 A month or two. Not too long ago. We killed 53 of the 60 and freed all the children, save one who was killed accidentally. That'll teach me to use Area of Effects indoors.

- Kemrain the Murderer.


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Also, I imagine that an alu-fiend might be good at provocative dancing as well



Believe it or not, her wife would be better.

She has ranks.

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> On what day should I mark my calendar?
> Would I have to be mentioned in your sig as well?



I have no idea. It's going slow. Years, hopefully.

I don't have a sigfile, but I mention you in my sig often.

- Kemrain the Mentioning Joy Div.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> A month or two. Not too long ago. We killed 53 of the 60 and freed all the children, save one who was killed accidentally. That'll teach me to use Area of Effects indoors.
> 
> - Kemrain the Murderer.



 Well it was before I was posting in Off Topic.  That makes it at least two months, I think.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I have no idea. It's going slow. Years, hopefully.



Exactly years?  *marks his calendar*


> I don't have a sigfile, but I mention you in my sig often.
> 
> - Kemrain the Mentioning Joy Div.



Get a sig!  My Account >> Edit My Signature.

I should also mention my mortal enemy, though, if I mention Hivemind stuff.


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Exactly years?  *marks his calendar*
> Get a sig!  My Account >> Edit My Signature.
> 
> I should also mention my mortal enemy, though, if I mention Hivemind stuff.



 I'm sorry, JDiv, but sigs are against my rules. I can't post morethan 3 times consecutively in a thread, can't use smileys save in quotes, and I can't have a sig. I cna't help it. It's what makes Kemrain Kemrain.

- Kemrain the Kemrain.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Exactly years?  *marks his calendar*
> Get a sig!  My Account >> Edit My Signature.
> 
> I should also mention my mortal enemy, though, if I mention Hivemind stuff.



 Which one?


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Which one?



 Potassuim Dioxide, I'd suspect...

- Kemrain the Suspective.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Hey Jdvn1:  I'm on the same page as you now (For a very very shrot time, that is)!


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Potassuim Dioxide, I'd suspect...
> 
> - Kemrain the Suspective.



 I doubt it.  Potassium simply doesn't have enough positive charge to support two oxygens, and even if it did, it would be an ionic compound and not a covalent one, so it would just be Potassium Oxide.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Which one?



The entire hive, minus Kemrain?


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Arthurea Aasimon.



Given that Micah is only 5 months old, we don't know much abotu what he'll be like.  Other than the facts that he's already speaking, has started to read (only by memorization, but still), and could fly (poorly) before he could crawl (at all).  He's a precotious boy.

- Kemrain the Alu-Fiend-ish-thing.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> The entire hive, minus Kemrain?



 Ohhhhhh, now it all makes sense 

By the way, I wasn't seriously thinking that my joke proposal would be good enough


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, JDiv, but sigs are against my rules. I can't post morethan 3 times consecutively in a thread, can't use smileys save in quotes, and I can't have a sig. I cna't help it. It's what makes Kemrain Kemrain.
> 
> - Kemrain the Kemrain.



Couldn't you have "Kemrain the sig'd." in your sig?


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I doubt it. Potassium simply doesn't have enough positive charge to support two oxygens, and even if it did, it would be an ionic compound and not a covalent one, so it would just be Potassium Oxide.




Which would be written K O2, spoken K Otu.


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> The entire hive, minus Kemrain?



 Aww.. How sweet.

- Kemrain the Not Hated.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Which one?



My only Superneutral Hivemind mortal enemy.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Given that Micah is only 5 months old, we don't know much abotu what he'll be like.  Other than the facts that he's already speaking, has started to read (only by memorization, but still), and could fly (poorly) before he could crawl (at all).  He's a precotious boy.
> 
> - Kemrain the Alu-Fiend-ish-thing.



 Well the Arthurea are actually half deva/half succubus, so I imagine that Micah, who is 1/4 of each of those and 1/2 human, would basically be like a half-arthurea.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hey Jdvn1:  I'm on the same page as you now (For a very very shrot time, that is)!



Yeah, I knew it was going to happen soon.  My posting habits have slowed a bit, too.  I'll pass Potassium Dioxide soon, though.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Which would be written K O2, spoken K Otu.



 Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Couldn't you have "Kemrain the sig'd." in your sig?



 No.

- Kemrain the Unsig'd.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> The entire hive, minus Kemrain?



Minus everyone else, plus you.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I knew it was going to happen soon.  My posting habits have slowed a bit, too.  I'll pass Potassium Dioxide soon, though.



 I figured you'd jump to page 1 before I got to page 2.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Which would be written K O2, spoken K Otu.



Is "Knight Oxygen" better?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



Tricky, eh?  I apologize for that.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> - Kemrain the Unsig'd.



 Could you have that in your sig?  Then it would be ambiguous, cuz it would say Unsig'd but be in a Sig!


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ohhhhhh, now it all makes sense
> 
> By the way, I wasn't seriously thinking that my joke proposal would be good enough



Heh, no prob. As Manzanita mentioned, we had a proposal that talked mostly about the possible sidetreks rather than the actual adventure...


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> - Kemrain the Unsig'd.



You hypocrite, you.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I figured you'd jump to page 1 before I got to page 2.



Nah, there's too much of a gap between last on 1 and first on 2.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Is "Knight Oxygen" better?



 How about Nitrous Oxide?  Its laughing gas even


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I knew it was going to happen soon. My posting habits have slowed a bit, too. I'll pass Potassium Dioxide soon, though.



You won't push me from page 1 though! I am Immune to your puny attack!!


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Heh, no prob. As Manzanita mentioned, we had a proposal that talked mostly about the possible sidetreks rather than the actual adventure...



 Heh, did it get accepted?

Honestly, if I had my druthers, my answers to all the questions you would have asked to my sample adventure would be: "I'll figure that part out after I check the histories of all the PCs"


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> How about Nitrous Oxide?  Its laughing gas even



NO!  It has to have an O2.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You won't push me from page 1 though! I am Immune to your puny attack!!



You underestimate the secret combined attack of me _and Rystil_...


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Nah, there's too much of a gap between last on 1 and first on 2.



 I think when I saw how much closer you were to advancing, I failed to realise that your point was actually a moving target


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> NO!  It has to have an O2.



 Nitrous Dioxide then


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Who? Kirk, or the guy he's doing?
> 
> - Kemrain the Confused.





Probably Kirk. As someone said that he'd do guys if they were "feminine enough"..


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Is "Knight Oxygen" better?




Of course _he _is! Did forget he's a super_hero_, _again?!_


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think when I saw how much closer you were to advancing, I failed to realise that your point was actually a moving target



Well, I'm almost there... few more to go.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hey. You can't do that. I'm immune to criticals. *whimper*




Immunity to crits don't work with lightsabers.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nitrous Dioxide then



Which is no longer laughing gas?  Then what's the point?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You underestimate the secret combined attack of me _and Rystil_...



 Yes!  With our powers combined, we are Dr. Sly Advert Jinn 1!


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> How about Nitrous Oxide?  Its laughing gas even



This is *not* a laughing matter!!


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Of course _he _is! Did forget he's a super_hero_, _again?!_



They're all the same!


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Which is no longer laughing gas?  Then what's the point?



 Nitrous sounds like Knight


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> This is *not* a laughing matter!!



 Why not?  Its the Hive, we laugh all the time


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You underestimate the secret combined attack of me _and Rystil_...



He's restricted to ranged attacks. _We_ are in melee....


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes!  With our powers combined, we are Dr. Sly Advert Jinn 1!



(we do need Isida to post more, though...)


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well the Arthurea are actually half deva/half succubus, so I imagine that Micah, who is 1/4 of each of those and 1/2 human, would basically be like a half-arthurea.



 Actually, suprisingly enough, we've found that the Demon and Angel blood is quite dominant. It takes many, many generations to get to a tiefling. He is only about 2% human, and the rest is a mix. He does, however, look very human.

He's so messed up.

- Kemrain the Proud Parent.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> This is *not* a laughing matter!!



I thought everything in the Hivemind was a laughing matter.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Why not?  Its the Hive, we laugh all the time




Because I say so!!


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Could you have that in your sig?  Then it would be ambiguous, cuz it would say Unsig'd but be in a Sig!



 No.

- Kemrain the Unsig'd.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nitrous sounds like Knight



I guess that'd the extension of Knight O2 instead of KO2... well, isn't NO2 an anion anyway?


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You hypocrite, you.



 No.

- Kemrain the Unsigged.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heh, did it get accepted?



Actually, yes, it was.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> He's restricted to ranged attacks. _We_ are in melee....



We have a square in between us, though.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You rang?
> 
> - Kemrain the Lurch.




I was able to imitate Lurch once.... ONCE. After that, I couldn't do it again...


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> - Kemrain the Negative.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> (we do need Isida to post more, though...)



 Hey, I used my powers two nights ago and got her to respond _to the same PbP_ four times in a half-hour.  Pretty good, no?  (It was when my uncharismatic gloomy Spryte Magister encountered an innkeeper's daughter who was *Hostile* and wanted to have him attacked by the guards and then he didn't notice this and accidentally convinced her up to *Helpful* where she wanted to follow him and protect him with her magic by telling her how much she looked like his dead girlfriend, only the dead one was prettier, and then talking for ten paragraphs about his obscure research.  Try this at home on real girls!)


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Actually, yes, it was.



 

... You've been volunteered, Rystil!


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Fixed it for you.



 Nine.

- Kemrain the Numericodic..


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Dude, you have a sig?
> 
> - Kemrain the "In Massachusetts We Say 'Man', Man. Dude is SO Californian."




Dude, you're so yankee...


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Actually, yes, it was.



 Ummm...I think my joke proposal was at least more on topic than that other one.  It really got to the point and told you what the adventure was about: A Jewel


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> We have a square in between us, though.




Yeah? I'm the knight!


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hey, I used my powers two nights ago and got her to respond _to the same PbP_ four times in a half-hour.  Pretty good, no?



... But KO is going to pass Isida and we won't be able to knock him off page 1...


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... You've been volunteered, Rystil!



 ??? what do you mean???


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Nine.
> 
> - Kemrain the Numericodic..



Nine.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... But KO is going to pass Isida and we won't be able to knock him off page 1...



 I think its more important that she doesn't kill herself over running like 12 games


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Dude, you're so yankee...



 I'm much more Red Sox. Calling someone a Yankee can get you lynched in Boston.

- Kemrain the Afraid.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ummm...I think my joke proposal was at least more on topic than that other one. It really got to the point and told you what the adventure was about: A Jewel



To be fair, the proposal also had the main story, but not quite in the focus we'd have liked.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Congrats on Page 1 Jdvn1!


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Yeah? I'm the knight!



... And?  You're not on a mount.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> ??? what do you mean???



Your joke proposal was accepted.  You're running a LEW game, then?
(I'm on page 1 now)


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> To be fair, the proposal also had the main story, but not quite in the focus we'd have liked.



 Oh, darn 

And one more for you to beat Isida for the moment.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> ??? what do you mean???



He thinks your proposal was accepted.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think its more important that she doesn't kill herself over running like 12 games



Maybe she could post OT stuff to inflate her post count, like us?

(as Knight passes her...)


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... And?  You're not on a mount.



 Or a chessboard...

- Kemrain _the Bishop!_


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm much more Red Sox. Calling someone a Yankee can get you lynched in Boston.
> 
> - Kemrain the Afraid.



And any other city.


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Oh, hay, I have 2003 posts. Neat.

- Kemrain the Half Way to Level 3.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Your joke proposal was accepted.  You're running a LEW game, then?
> (I'm on page 1 now)



 No, my joke proposal was not.  The weird one that had 50 sidequests or something was though


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Or a chessboard...
> 
> - Kemrain _the Bishop!_



- Jdvn1 the Que-- no.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... And?  You're not on a mount.



How would you know? You only see my* face

*Note: Not actually _mine_.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh, hay, I have 2003 posts. Neat.
> 
> - Kemrain the Half Way to Level 3.



Almost the year!


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> He thinks your proposal was accepted.



 That would be really funny,  and it would prove once and for all that *anything* would be accepted


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> - Jdvn1 the Que-- noPawn.



Fixed it for ya.

- Kemrain the Dork.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, my joke proposal was not.  The weird one that had 50 sidequests or something was though



Well, so you're running a LEW game?  w00t!


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

> *Note: Not actually mine.



 LOL!


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> How would you know? You only see my* face
> 
> *Note: Not actually _mine_.



Because you're quite obviously laying on a white sheet.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, my joke proposal was not.  The weird one that had 50 sidequests or something was though



Not quite 50.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That would be really funny,  and it would prove once and for all that *anything* would be accepted



Nothing's been turned down yet, right?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Fixed it for ya.
> 
> - Kemrain the Dork.



Wouldn't I be a rook?  That's the closest thing to a construct.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, so you're running a LEW game?  w00t!



 Umm no.  The weird one KO used as an example of someone else's was accepted a long time ago or something.  I'm still not even started a real proposal yet, though I have an idea (but I think it won't be allowed because it makes up my own places, and if I have them approved first, it makes the adventure less interesting as everyone reads them)


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Because you're quite obviously laying on a white sheet.



Actually, that's the Hivesky.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Nothing's been turned down yet, right?



Yet...


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Not quite 50.



 I actually have had over 50 pop up in one game...that was crazy.  I hope it teaches the party's wizard that you DO NOT summon succubi in the sacred elven soul grove that connects the elve's souls to Arvandor.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Not quite 50.



Well, give or take.

Reminds me of a friend of mine in the army.  He was clearing out rooms in Fallujah and it was his job to run in ahead of everyone and yell back to everyone what was in the room and how many doors/exits there were.  So normally he'd run in and be like, "One left, two right."  One room he runs in and there are like three doors on each walls and he goes, "Wha-- uh-- Eighteen doors!"


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Umm no.  The weird one KO used as an example of someone else's was accepted a long time ago or something.  I'm still not even started a real proposal yet, though I have an idea (but I think it won't be allowed because it makes up my own places, and if I have them approved first, it makes the adventure less interesting as everyone reads them)



It'll get approved!  Run a game!


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Yet...



 I'm a unique individual who is the first at many things!


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Actually, that's the Hivesky.



I thought the Hivesky was black... It is on my skin.

- Kemrain the Dark.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Wouldn't I be a rook?  That's the closest thing to a construct.



Pawn fits quite right.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Actually, that's the Hivesky.



  Why is my background black?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Yet...



Well, I'm sure someone could try to be turned down, but I'm not sure that'd count.  The judges seem mostly lenient and willing to at least work with anyone that has an idea.


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I actually have had over 50 pop up in one game...that was crazy.  I hope it teaches the party's wizard that you DO NOT summon succubi in the sacred elven soul grove that connects the elve's souls to Arvandor.



 Summoning succubi *anywhere* tends to be a bad plan.

- Kemrain the "I'd Know."


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Pawn fits quite right.



That's _Mr. Superneutral_ Pawn to you.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It'll get approved!  Run a game!



 Wait, so if I make up my own stuff for the game, then the material needn't be approved first?  I'm pretty sure you're wrong, but I won't come down certain because I'm the LEW newbie here.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I actually have had over 50 pop up in one game...that was crazy. I hope it teaches the party's wizard that you DO NOT summon succubi in the sacred elven soul grove that connects the elve's souls to Arvandor.



What about Succubus paladins?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wait, so if I make up my own stuff for the game, then the material needn't be approved first?  I'm pretty sure you're wrong, but I won't come down certain because I'm the LEW newbie here.



I didn't say it needn't be approved, but the proposal will indeed eventually get approved.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I thought the Hivesky was black... It is on my skin.
> 
> - Kemrain the Dark.



It depends on which side of the board you're on.


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> What about Succubus paladins?



 Summoning her might not be the best way to make friend and influence people. Or her.

- Kemrain the Doesn't Like Being Summoned.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Summoning succubi *anywhere* tends to be a bad plan.
> 
> - Kemrain the "I'd Know."



 That's true.  When he summoned the same succubus in the evil fortress, it led to his father seemingly being killed, but actually the father thought the son was trying to assassinate him with the succubus, so he racked up 500,000 GP in bills, then eloped with the succubus and left a dead clone.  So when the PC came home and claimed the estate......


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Summoning her might not be the best way to make friend and influence people. Or her.
> 
> - Kemrain the Doesn't Like Being Summoned.



 Especially when you then start insulting her new husband for leaving you with 500,000 GP of bills.  That made her very angry.  Of course, she was _Mindraped_ to be very loyal to her husband.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wait, so if I make up my own stuff for the game, then the material needn't be approved first? I'm pretty sure you're wrong, but I won't come down certain because I'm the LEW newbie here.



It certainly helps if it is approved beforehand, and as long as you don't contradict other things... depends on what you'd want to do.


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's true.  When he summoned the same succubus in the evil fortress, it led to his father seemingly being killed, but actually the father thought the son was trying to assassinate him with the succubus, so he racked up 500,000 GP in bills, then eloped with the succubus and left a dead clone.  So when the PC came home and claimed the estate......



 Discovering that your son sent a succubus to kill you and trying to screw over his plans, 500,000 GP.

Eloping with a Succubus, priceless.

- Kemrain the Creditor.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I didn't say it needn't be approved, but the proposal will indeed eventually get approved.



 Ya, but if I put up an approval for like "The Magic Glacier where there's a secret that you actually Burn to death instead of freeze unless you smear fluid from a special frog on your nose" then its not very secret anymore (that is not even close to what I was going to propose, I was just making an example from thin air)


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's true. When he summoned the same succubus in the evil fortress, it led to his father seemingly being killed, but actually the father thought the son was trying to assassinate him with the succubus, so he racked up 500,000 GP in bills, then eloped with the succubus and left a dead clone. So when the PC came home and claimed the estate......



That's... [Evil]

Otu the Imposter


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> It depends on which side of the board you're on.



  Would that make you the Queen's side knight?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> It certainly helps if it is approved beforehand, and as long as you don't contradict other things... depends on what you'd want to do.



 Would you allow the magic glacier example (not what I want to do by the way!) to be inserted somewhere off the map without a priori approval on the boards?  If so, then I think my thing is equivalent and would be allowed.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ya, but if I put up an approval for like "The Magic Glacier where there's a secret that you actually Burn to death instead of freeze unless you smear fluid from a special frog on your nose" then its not very secret anymore (that is not even close to what I was going to propose, I was just making an example from thin air)



That's why you don't tell the players the proposal, instead you email them to the judges.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ya, but if I put up an approval for like "The Magic Glacier where there's a secret that you actually Burn to death instead of freeze unless you smear fluid from a special frog on your nose" then its not very secret anymore (that is not even close to what I was going to propose, I was just making an example from thin air)



That sort of thing is usually part of the adventure proposal. Same people approving, less peeking audience. I've also put out the idea of "secret" proposals per email, which we might use.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Discovering that your son sent a succubus to kill you and trying to screw over his plans, 500,000 GP.
> 
> Eloping with a Succubus, priceless.
> 
> - Kemrain the Creditor.



 Well, he needed a new wife after his old one was accidentally killed by her own goddess's (she was a priestess of Sehanine) celestial messenger and so she was raised to the status of Solar in sorrow for this act.  The husband never forgave Sehanine and so he recovered a piece of Araushnee's web that was used to trap Sehanine during the anti-Seldarine Federation before Araushnee was banished and then trapped Sehanine, and while she was trapped he took the Solar's soul and used it to create clones of his old wife.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> That's... [Evil]
> 
> Otu the Imposter



 He's not really Evil, just Neutral with "Trying to Help All the Elves DEspite Hating Their Moon-Goddess" tendencies and "If You Mess With Me, I'll Get Revenge" tendencies


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> That sort of thing is usually part of the adventure proposal. Same people approving, less peeking audience. I've also put out the idea of "secret" proposals per email, which we might use.



 Ah, well then I think I have an idea that could be interesting.  Can't send it until after my last class of the year which runs til later tonight though, not enough time.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Would that make you the Queen's side knight?



White side.

Otu the "I'm on Stealth"


----------



## Darkness (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Hivesky.



 Sounds like an Eastern European last name.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, well then I think I have an idea that could be interesting. Can't send it until after my last class of the year which runs til later tonight though, not enough time.



Glad to be of help. 

Otu the Helper


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Sounds like an Eastern European last name.



 As long as you pronounce it "HEE-VEHS-KEE"


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Sounds like an Eastern European last name.




A little bit, maybe, if you pronounce it that way.

Otu the Accidental Namer


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> White side.
> 
> Otu the "I'm on Stealth"



Well, yes.  As per your armor.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As long as you pronounce it "HEE-VEHS-KEE"



Hey! That's my text!

Otu the Bad Actor


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Glad to be of help.
> 
> Otu the Helper



 The best part is, I'm killing two birds with one stone by making this Mwahaha (And there aren't really that many birds I have to kill on LEW, so it may be obvious what I mean--oh and nothing to do with crunch)


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Sounds like an Eastern European last name.



Isn't it?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The best part is, I'm killing two birds with one stone by making this Mwahaha (And there aren't really that many birds I have to kill on LEW, so it may be obvious what I mean--oh and nothing to do with crunch)



Which birds?


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, yes.  As per your armor.



What about my armor?

Otu the "It isn't rusted, is it?"


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The best part is, I'm killing two birds with one stone by making this Mwahaha (And there aren't really that many birds I have to kill on LEW, so it may be obvious what I mean--oh and nothing to do with crunch)




Aw, poor birds...

Otu the "Has it to do with your characters?"


----------



## Darkness (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As long as you pronounce it "HEE-VEHS-KEE"



 Of course - I don't read non-English names as English.

Except for Kissinger, but I blame the media for that. (Also, I wouldn't if I personally knew someone with that name.)


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> What about my armor?
> 
> Otu the "It isn't rusted, is it?"



It's white.  Well, white-ish, anyway.  Of course you're on that side.

Come to the dark side...


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Hey! That's my text!
> 
> Otu the Bad Actor



 I like acting too!!

~Rystil, the Actor Sometimes


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's white.  Well, white-ish, anyway.  Of course you're on that side.
> 
> Come to the dark side...



Eh, White always wins initiative.

Otu the Knight/Rogue.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Aw, poor birds...
> 
> Otu the "Has it to do with your characters?"



 Why yes....why yes it does...my poor homeless characters who don't have any of the stuff I'm making up for them officially approved........yet


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Eh, White always wins initiative.
> 
> Otu the Knight/Rogue.



That's fine.  Constructs are immune to critical hits and sneak attacks, as they have no discernable anatomy.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Eh, White always wins initiative.
> 
> Otu the Knight/Rogue.



 Wow, that's even better than Improved Initiative, which is the best feat left on FS.


----------



## Darkness (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Eh, White always wins initiative.



 Unless it's the director's cut (or whatever) of a George Lucas movie.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wow, that's even better than Improved Initiative, which is the best feat left on FS.



That's an ability deities get too.


----------



## Darkness (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's an ability deities get too.



 And rank 2 Ahrouns in W:tA.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Why yes....why yes it does...my poor homeless characters who don't have any of the stuff I'm making up for them officially approved........yet



At some point you should officially post it, though. 

Otu the "What about elans?"


----------



## Kemrain (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, he needed a new wife after his old one was accidentally killed by her own goddess's (she was a priestess of Sehanine) celestial messenger and so she was raised to the status of Solar in sorrow for this act. The husband never forgave Sehanine and so he recovered a piece of Araushnee's web that was used to trap Sehanine during the anti-Seldarine Federation before Araushnee was banished and then trapped Sehanine, and while she was trapped he took the Solar's soul and used it to create clones of his old wife.



Wow. That's disgustingly evil.

Great job. You made me ill.

- Kemrain the Ill.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's fine. Constructs are immune to critical hits and sneak attacks, as they have no discernable anatomy.




Good thing you're not a construct, then.

Otu the "Otherwise, you couldn't have get cloned."


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's an ability deities get too.



 So by faulty logic of taking the converse, that means that if you're White, you're a God!  Ergo, I'm a God!


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Unless it's the director's cut (or whatever) of a George Lucas movie.



Well, neither Han nor Greedo are White, so they had to roll initiative normally...


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Wow. That's disgustingly evil.
> 
> Great job. You made me ill.
> 
> - Kemrain the Ill.



 Wait, how is that evil?  I may have forgotten to mention that the Solar spent all day crying in its eternal suffering for being alive and thus Iryana was happy to be back to being an elf, or that he spent his first round casting a spell on her to make sure she would feel no pain from his future attacks, even though it halved his damage to her and he expected to be *so* dead fighting a solar and planned on sacrificing himself.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's an ability deities get too.




He finally learned it.

Otu the God!

Otu the Forgetful


----------



## Darkness (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Well, neither Han nor Greedo are White, so they had to roll initiative normally...



 IMO, that scene should be viewed in Western terms. (But yeah, Han wouldn't be quite white anyway. Close, though.)


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> So by faulty logic of taking the converse, that means that if you're White, you're a God! Ergo, I'm a God!



Pssst!

Otu the Silencer


----------



## Darkness (May 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> So by faulty logic of taking the converse, that means that if you're White, you're a God!  Ergo, I'm a God!



 Reminds me of Amaunator, a god who considered himself the "master of all time" due to some ambiguous phrasing in a legal document. He didn't dare force the issue, though. Probably for the best...


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> IMO, that scene should be viewed in Western terms. (But yeah, Han wouldn't be quite white anyway. Close, though.)




Some White, Some Black, IIRC. I guess that's why he shoots both first and second.

Otu the "Or Greedo had a extremely low Range Increment"


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Also, if you think the father was evil, Kemrain, you should see the son (the PC)...killed his sister, sac'd a whole barbarian village to Bel, soul sacrificed a virgin monk girl to Graa'zt...


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wait, how is that evil? I may have forgotten to mention that the Solar spent all day crying in its eternal suffering for being alive and thus Iryana was happy to be back to being an elf, or that he spent his first round casting a spell on her to make sure she would feel no pain from his future attacks, even though it halved his damage to her and he expected to be *so* dead fighting a solar and planned on sacrificing himself.



Oh, well, that may change things a little. A *little*!

- Kemrain the Moral.


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Also, if you think the father was evil, Kemrain, you should see the son (the PC)...killed his sister, sac'd a whole barbarian village to Bel, soul sacrificed a virgin monk girl to Graa'zt...



Oh, lovely. I may have a PC responsable forthe destructin of 2.5 villages, but at least she didn't sacrifice anyone. Good god that's Evil.

- Kemrain the Ill Again.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Also, if you think the father was evil, Kemrain, you should see the son (the PC)...killed his sister, sac'd a whole barbarian village to Bel, soul sacrificed a virgin monk girl to Graa'zt...



Did he build his character used the BoVD?

Otu the Uh Oh


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

On the personae front, thus far I've come up with a few..

A priestess of Alerum, hopefully to be trusted by strangers.

A paladin of Alerum, useful as a roaming authority figure. Hope no one else detects Evil, though.

Garyn Corinth, Melissa and Kara's made up 'husband', for situations where two married women would be a social faux pas(sp?).

An entertainer, singer and dancer(Non-Erotic), who can be used to legally gather information and get such amenities as free room and board.

Any more that can be come up with?

- Kemrain the Diverse.


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Did he build his character used the BoVD?
> 
> Otu the Uh Oh



Hope not.. 



Spoiler



Otu, you should put a dash in front of your sig. Makes it seem more distinguished. You want to be distinguished, don't you?



- Kemrain the Spoiled.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 13, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Good thing you're not a construct, then.
> 
> Otu the "Otherwise, you couldn't have get cloned."



Living Construct?  Wait, they can be criticalled against.  Why can't constructs be cloned?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 13, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> He finally learned it.
> 
> Otu the God!
> 
> Otu the Forgetful



Just because a means b doesn't mean b equals a.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Hope not..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You never know with some people...



Spoiler



Actually, I'll propably drop the sigs next time I'm online, to be resurrected at some random time in the future.



Otu the Part-Time Pessimist


----------



## Knight Otu (May 13, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Living Construct?  Wait, they can be criticalled against.  Why can't constructs be cloned?



You need living tissue for that.

Otu the 100 posts ahead


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 13, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You need living tissue for that.
> 
> Otu the 100 posts ahead



I don't see why that's so.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 13, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Just because a means b doesn't mean b equals a.



Here, it does.

Otu the Exception(al)


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 13, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Here, it does.
> 
> Otu the Exception(al)



Logic is messed up in the Hivemind?

I guess that explains all the tortillas...


----------



## Knight Otu (May 13, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I don't see why that's so.



It's in the spell description.

Otu the Cloner


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 13, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> It's in the spell description.
> 
> Otu the Cloner



But Kemrain was using a different spell!  Are you sure you know what kind of caster Kemrain is?


----------



## Knight Otu (May 13, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Logic is messed up in the Hivemind?
> 
> I guess that explains all the tortillas...




You should know...

Otu the IYKWIMAITYD


----------



## Knight Otu (May 13, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> But Kemrain was using a different spell!  Are you sure you know what kind of caster Kemrain is?




Who says Kemrain used a spell?

Otu the "Non-spell cloning definitely requires living tissue"


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 13, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Who says Kemrain used a spell?
> 
> Otu the "Non-spell cloning definitely requires living tissue"



Kemrain could've use a mold.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 13, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Kemrain could've use a mold.



Then they wouldn't be clones.

Otu the "Are you implying Kemrain would use the wrong word?"


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> But Kemrain was using a different spell!  Are you sure you know what kind of caster Kemrain is?



 Spell? I used science! I supposethat makes me an artificer, huh? Damb..

- Kemrain the Weird.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 13, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Then they wouldn't be clones.
> 
> Otu the "Are you implying Kemrain would use the wrong word?"



Why wouldn't they be clones?

Clone: To make an exact copy of something.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 13, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Why wouldn't they be clones?
> 
> Clone: To make an exact copy of something.




...living.

Otu the Completer


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 13, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You won't push me from page 1 though! I am Immune to your puny attack!!





Gee... who's getting all snickety about post counts now???  :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 13, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I thought everything in the Hivemind was a laughing matter.





Obviously "Knight" Otu thinks differently.... he needs to get out more...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 13, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Because I say so!!




Ok. Fine. Be that way, Trelane!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm much more Red Sox. Calling someone a Yankee can get you lynched in Boston.
> 
> - Kemrain the Afraid.





How about a long distance "calling you a Yankee"....   I don't live anywhere near Boston, so I don't have to worry about any lynchin' one bit....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 13, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> He thinks your proposal was accepted.





Depends on what kind of proposal you're thinking about vs. what kind he's thinking about....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 13, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> - Jdvn1 the Que-- no.




--en or --er?   Those last two letters makes alotta difference....


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 13, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Did he build his character used the BoVD?
> 
> Otu the Uh Oh



 Nope.  He was Lawful Neutral....then one day, he summoned a Succubus, and, well, he began his fall from neutrality


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I honestly cannot believe that I remembered that.  How long ago was it?  And I didn't even post in that thread, I think, just caught a glance at it for a second.





Uh, huh... yeah, _suuuuuuure_..... that's what all the guilty ones say.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 13, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> What about Succubus paladins?





Talk about two things that just don't go together......


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 13, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> A little bit, maybe, if you pronounce it that way.
> 
> Otu the Accidental Namer





Now to see if some random Enworlder uses it for a character name....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 13, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Reminds me of Amaunator, a god who considered himself the "master of all time" due to some ambiguous phrasing in a legal document. He didn't dare force the issue, though. Probably for the best...





Well, that's what you get when Tyr's out of the office that day and he had to deal with a minion to do the paperwork....  :\


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 13, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> ...living.
> 
> Otu the Completer



Oh, pfft.  That's not an inherent part of a clone.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 13, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> --en or --er?   Those last two letters makes alotta difference....



Neither.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2005)

Nix.


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Looks like a quiet night in the Hive. I'm alone at work. Just me and the security cameras. Should be an _interesting_ day.

- Kemrain the Totally Screwed.


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope.  He was Lawful Neutral....then one day, he summoned a Succubus, and, well, he began his fall from neutrality



 Well, that'll teach you to play with the kinda girl your mother warned you about.

- Kemrain the "You Never Did Listen to Your Mother, Did You?"


----------



## Knight Otu (May 13, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Gee... who's getting all snickety about post counts now???  :\



Jaydween obviously. I'm only defending myself.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well, that'll teach you to play with the kinda girl your mother warned you about.
> 
> - Kemrain the "You Never Did Listen to Your Mother, Did You?"



or with your mother!


----------



## Knight Otu (May 13, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Obviously "Knight" Otu thinks differently.... he needs to get out more...



What is this "Out" you speak of?


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> or with your mother!



 I'm not touching that one!

- Kemrain the Avoidant.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 13, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Talk about two things that just don't go together......




Wizards seems to disagree with its Head to Head monster contest.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm not touching that one!
> 
> - Kemrain the Avoidant.



You would be!


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> What is this "Out" you speak of?



You see that rectangular box on the wall? well, with the proper solmatic component, you can cause it to open up into a whole other world! A world where there is no ceiling, and a huge globe of raging fire burns in the heavens. They call it the "day star." Go take a look, if you're not.. chicken...

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You would be!



 Yeah?! Well, at least I can make it to the bathroom on time!

- Kemrain the Pbbbbbttt.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 13, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, pfft.  That's not an inherent part of a clone.




Just ask George Lucas.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Yeah?! Well, at least I can make it to the bathroom on time!
> 
> - Kemrain the Pbbbbbttt.



So can I! Pbbbbbttt, right back at you!


----------



## Knight Otu (May 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You see that rectangular box on the wall? well, with the proper solmatic component, you can cause it to open up into a whole other world! A world where there is no ceiling, and a huge globe of raging fire burns in the heavens. They call it the "day star." Go take a look, if you're not.. chicken...
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



Ah, that "Out". I was worried for a minute. "Out" of this world, or something.


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So can I! Pbbbbbttt, right back at you!



 You didn't in that other thread!

Damn cats, goin' on the rugs..

- Kemrain the Referential.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You didn't in that other thread!
> 
> Damn cats, goin' on the rugs..
> 
> - Kemrain the Referential.



What do you know?!


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What do you know?!



 I know I'm not cleanign up that mess!

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I know I'm not cleanign up that mess!
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



WHAT MESS?!!! I did not go on the floor! I am not Eddie Murphy!


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> WHAT MESS?!!! I did not go on the floor! I am not Eddie Murphy!



 Mmm hmm. That's what they all say.

Eddie Murphy?! What is this cat on?!

- Kemrain the Unconvinced.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Mmm hmm. That's what they all say.
> 
> Eddie Murphy?! What is this cat on?!
> 
> - Kemrain the Unconvinced.



What?. You've never seen Nutty Proffesor II: The Klumps?


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What?. You've never seen Nutty Proffesor II: The Klumps?



Thank God, no.

- Kemrain the Thankful.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Thank God, no.
> 
> - Kemrain the Thankful.



Well, you *SHOULD* watch it! You'll laugh your sphincter off!


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, you *SHOULD* watch it! You'll laugh your sphincter off!



 I'm not looking forward to a distended rectum. I think I'll pass.

- Kemrain the Happy to Have a Sphincter, Thanks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm not looking forward to a distended rectum. I think I'll pass.
> 
> - Kemrain the Happy to Have a Sphincter, Thanks.



ROFL!!!!! I'm so sigging this!


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> ROFL!!!!! I'm so sigging this!



 I've been sigged! I've never been sigged before (that I knwo of at least).

- Kemrain the Jubulant.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I've been sigged! I've never been sigged before (that I knwo of at least).
> 
> - Kemrain the Jubulant.



Didn't Jaydween promise...?
Well, if he promised, he didn't follow through.


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Didn't Jaydween promise...?
> Well, if he promised, he didn't follow through.



 Yet.. Yet. I might get 2 in one day!

Wish there was a place on my sidebar that kept track of my number of times sigged...

- Kemrain the Sigged Whore.


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

No more replies to my persona questions? Aww, c'mon.. I only wanted to use you for tap into your creativity. Slow day, so far. Hopefully Jdvn will get here soon and setthe Hive a' cookin'.

- Kemrain the Bored.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Bored.



<hands Kemrain a wood board>

Now you can be bored with a board.


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> <hands Kemrain a wood board>
> 
> Now you can be bored with a board.



 You should know better than to arm people.

*whaps Frukathka*

- Kemrain the Violent.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You should know better than to arm people.
> 
> *whaps Frukathka*
> 
> - Kemrain the Violent.



<ducks>

HA! You missed!

<runs away!>


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> <ducks>
> 
> HA! You missed!
> 
> <runs away!>



 Come back and get whapped or.. Or.. I'll do nasty thigns to the community pool!

- Kemrain the Threatening, Idly.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> No more replies to my persona questions? Aww, c'mon.. I only wanted to use you for tap into your creativity. Slow day, so far. Hopefully Jdvn will get here soon and setthe Hive a' cookin'.
> 
> - Kemrain the Bored.



Travelling Merchant? Traveling Sage?


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Travelling Merchant? Traveling Sage?



 Traveling sage is interesting.. How would one BS this?

- Kemrain the "Don't y'gotta be pretty educated to be a Sage?"

- Kemrain the Still Regretting those Ranks in Knowledges.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 13, 2005)

Are you worried more about the knowledge aspect or the appearance aspect?


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Are you worried more about the knowledge aspect or the appearance aspect?



 Well, yes.

I'd need to be able to pull it off wenn enough to fool people without relying on a +16 bluff.

- Kemrain the Charismatic.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well, yes.
> 
> I'd need to be able to pull it off wenn enough to fool people without relying on a +16 bluff.
> 
> - Kemrain the Charismatic.



Grrr. Why do people always answer "Yes" or "No" to an "Or" question?

I take that as both.
Appearance: Are there some symbols commonly associated with sages or wisdom? A staff of a certain form, a certain style of clothing? A style of grooming?

Knowledge: Do the two of you have many knowledge skills? Direct experience with events a traveling sage would know about?
You mentioned a telepathic link. Does it have a limited range? Do you *not* share many knowledge or similar sagely skills? Could the link be used to pass information as needed?


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Grrr. Why do people always answer "Yes" or "No" to an "Or" question?



BEcause we hate you? <shrug>



			
				KO2 said:
			
		

> I take that as both.



As it was intended.


			
				Potassium Dioxide said:
			
		

> Appearance: Are there some symbols commonly associated with sages or wisdom? A staff of a certain form, a certain style of clothing? A style of grooming?



Not that I know of.. Possibly the whole robes and staff schtick, but, most Sages I know of are homebodies.



			
				Jdvn1's Arch Rival said:
			
		

> Knowledge: Do the two of you have many knowledge skills? Direct experience with events a traveling sage would know about?



I kave plenty of Knowledge Religion, a +5 modifier to Knowldge Nature with 0 ranks, a little Knowldge Arcana, and a rank in Knowledge: Hell. So, uh, no, not really.


			
				Knight Oxygen said:
			
		

> You mentioned a telepathic link. Does it have a limited range? Do you *not* share many knowledge or similar sagely skills? Could the link be used to pass information as needed?



As I mentioned before, it has a range of "On the same plane", so, we can talk anywhere. The problem is that she has Knowledge Arcana, and not much else. she isn't terribly well educated, unfortunately.

- Kemrain the Unintentionally Defeating.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> BEcause we hate you? <shrug>



This isn't the Ask Brain thread. 



> Not that I know of.. Possibly the whole robes and staff schtick, but, most Sages I know of are homebodies.



I guess a clichee is better than nothing...


> I kave plenty of Knowledge Religion, a +5 modifier to Knowldge Nature with 0 ranks, a little Knowldge Arcana, and a rank in Knowledge: Hell. So, uh, no, not really.



I guess the best that might allow would be a young herbalist trying to broaden his horizon. Would that be feasable? Or maybe a ranger?


> As I mentioned before, it has a range of "On the same plane", so, we can talk anywhere. The problem is that she has Knowledge Arcana, and not much else. she isn't terribly well educated, unfortunately.



But your knowledge would help her play the role, right?


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> This isn't the Ask Brain thread.
> 
> 
> I guess a clichee is better than nothing...
> ...



 Actually.. the Ranger idea is a GREAT one! Better than the sage. Way better.

- Kemrain the Excited.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 13, 2005)

So, how many personas (personae?) have we added?


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> On the personae front, thus far I've come up with a few..
> 
> A priestess of Alerum, hopefully to be trusted by strangers.
> 
> ...



To this we can add the Ranger idea. Good thought.

- Kemrain the Incomplete.


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Bwhaha! On page 8 and rapidly creeping up to page 7! Nothing will stop my climb to page 3! nothing! Bwahahaha!

- Kemrain the Really, Really Bored.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2005)

Don't worry, Kem, I count you as one of my many friends here.


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Don't worry, Kem, I count you as one of my many friends here.



 Oh, good. Thank you. I worry about offending you sometimes, Kittyboy. Glad to see that you parse me inoffensively.

- Kemrain the Selfconscious.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 13, 2005)

As far as persona, Kemrain, how about a traveling peddler or merchant?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh, good. Thank you. I worry about offending you sometimes, Kittyboy. Glad to see that you parse me inoffensively.
> 
> - Kemrain the Selfconscious.



No prob, thats what friends are for.


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> As far as persona, Kemrain, how about a traveling peddler or merchant?



 While a ninconspicuous idea, it's hampered by my lack of things to sell. I need to travel light (no more than a light load, so I can fly), and carrying around wares to keep up an act is a little much for me.

while a good idea, the implimentation becomes exceptionalyl difficult.

- Kemrain the Weak.


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No prob, thats what friends are for.



 Hooray.

- Kemrain the Inoffensive.


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Bwahaha! Page 7! I will conquor it in due time..

- Kemrain the Odd.


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

No Jdvn1 today... Aww..

- Kemrain the Heroless.


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Oh, damnit.. I broke my rule. Well, there goes the neighborhood.

- Kemrain the Suckful.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> While a ninconspicuous idea, it's hampered by my lack of things to sell. I need to travel light (no more than a light load, so I can fly), and carrying around wares to keep up an act is a little much for me.
> 
> while a good idea, the implimentation becomes exceptionalyl difficult.
> 
> - Kemrain the Weak.



Maybe you're looking for new trade routes instead of directly selling anything.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 14, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Looks like a quiet night in the Hive. I'm alone at work. Just me and the security cameras. Should be an _interesting_ day.
> 
> - Kemrain the Totally Screwed.



It was a hectic day for me.  Blech.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 14, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> What is this "Out" you speak of?



Just rearrange your name...


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 14, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Just ask George Lucas.



My mistake.  I forgot that George Lucas defines reality.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 14, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What do you know?!



Well, when the water's warm...


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 14, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Didn't Jaydween promise...?
> Well, if he promised, he didn't follow through.



I thought it was conditional.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 14, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> No more replies to my persona questions? Aww, c'mon.. I only wanted to use you for tap into your creativity. Slow day, so far. Hopefully Jdvn will get here soon and setthe Hive a' cookin'.
> 
> - Kemrain the Bored.



*sigh*  I was so busy today!  I should have more time on Sunday.  Maybe.  You're gone, I heard, though, so I'm talking to a brick wall.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 14, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Grrr. Why do people always answer "Yes" or "No" to an "Or" question?



No.

Oh, oops.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 14, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Bwhaha! On page 8 and rapidly creeping up to page 7! Nothing will stop my climb to page 3! nothing! Bwahahaha!
> 
> - Kemrain the Really, Really Bored.



Join Page 1!  The water's great!  (not warm _yet_, anyway...)


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 14, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Don't worry, Kem, I count you as one of my many friends here.



One big happy Hivemind friend conglomerate!


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 14, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> While a ninconspicuous idea, it's hampered by my lack of things to sell. I need to travel light (no more than a light load, so I can fly), and carrying around wares to keep up an act is a little much for me.
> 
> while a good idea, the implimentation becomes exceptionalyl difficult.
> 
> - Kemrain the Weak.



...!  Sell real estate!

Or stock!  You can be like, "I've come up with this brilliant idea... you invest in a company to own a percentage of it, and you keep a percentage of its profits!"

Or you could buy things whenever you need stuff and sell them.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 14, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh, damnit.. I broke my rule. Well, there goes the neighborhood.
> 
> - Kemrain the Suckful.



Oh, that rule.

Well, it was because I wasn't around.

And I broke your rule too, so it balances out.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 14, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Just rearrange your name...



Knighu Ott?


----------



## Crothian (May 14, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Knighu Ott?




Gihtn Kuto


----------



## Knight Otu (May 14, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Gihtn Kuto




Gothik Nut ?!


----------



## Crothian (May 14, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Gothik Nut ?!




Kuhg Niott


----------



## Angcuru (May 14, 2005)

angcuru
urugnac
gnauruc
nagucru
nugacru


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 14, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Gothik Nut ?!



 HOKING TUT?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 14, 2005)

Tough Knit?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 14, 2005)

Thong It Uk?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 14, 2005)

King Tut Ho?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 14, 2005)

Gunk Ho ?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 14, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> angcuru
> urugnac
> gnauruc
> nagucru
> nugacru



 Can Guru?

A Cur Gun?


----------



## Knight Otu (May 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Gunk Ho ?




 Shame on YOU, Starry de Nil!!


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 15, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Shame on YOU, Starry de Nil!!



 That's "Sir Ardently" to you


----------



## Darkness (May 15, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Starry de Nil



 That sounds like a (female?) porn star name.


----------



## Crothian (May 15, 2005)

ah, D&D isn't a real role playing game......


----------



## Darkness (May 15, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> ah, D&D isn't a real role playing game......



 I wonder if he'll mess with the moderator again. Silly guy. I'm so glad such folks don't usually come to EN World - it's bad enough to have to deal with them in other places.


----------



## Darkness (May 15, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> I wonder if he'll mess with the moderator again.



 I see he already did, getting a well-deserved suspension.


----------



## Crothian (May 15, 2005)

I think he'll either not come back or eventually get banned.  He showed no interest of change or respect to people.


----------



## Darkness (May 15, 2005)

I agree, though you might want to re-read that second sentence.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 15, 2005)

About whom are we gossiping today?


----------



## Crothian (May 15, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> I agree, though you might want to re-read that second sentence.




Well, I'm not saying how I had it was wrong either....


----------



## Crothian (May 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> About whom are we gossiping today?




a troll from RPG.Net


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 15, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> a troll from RPG.Net



 Oh.  Good, so its not somewhere here to whom I just was oblivious


----------



## Crothian (May 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh.  Good, so its not somewhere here to whom I just was oblivious




not this time, though I'm mor ethen happy to talk about the people here.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 15, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> not this time, though I'm mor ethen happy to talk about the people here.



 Oh, I have most certainly noticed


----------



## Crothian (May 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, I have most certainly noticed




people walk on eggshells too much, I don't like doing that


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 15, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> people walk on eggshells too much, I don't like doing that



 It does make a fun crunchity sound when you do it though.


----------



## Crothian (May 15, 2005)

I like crunch!!


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 15, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I like crunch!!



 Yes!  And fluff too!


----------



## Crothian (May 15, 2005)

i can do my own fluff...

and if that statemnt doesn't have a double meaning...wow....


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 15, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> i can do my own fluff...
> 
> and if that statemnt doesn't have a double meaning...wow....



 Its fun to do so, in fact


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 15, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Gothik Nut ?!



That's the best one, I think.


----------



## megamania (May 15, 2005)

how goes things here crew?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 15, 2005)

Sleepily, thank you!


----------



## megamania (May 15, 2005)

hee...  I worked 22 out of 24 hours Friday.  I crashed 7 hours today and now I can't sleep.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 15, 2005)

I worked about 20 hours on Friday and about 15 today for a catering gig.

Making 300 sandwiches takes forever.


----------



## Darkness (May 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's the best one, I think.



 Especially considering it's spelled with a k.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 15, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Especially considering it's spelled with a k.



I vote we change KO's name.


----------



## megamania (May 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I worked about 20 hours on Friday and about 15 today for a catering gig.
> 
> Making 300 sandwiches takes forever.




good money in that


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 15, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> good money in that



Well, yes, but it's also a hug pain.  And we didn't charge them too much because it was a nonprofit organization.


----------



## megamania (May 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, yes, but it's also a hug pain.  And we didn't charge them too much because it was a nonprofit organization.




oh...I figured it was a wedding


----------



## megamania (May 15, 2005)

megamania = game mania


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 15, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> oh...I figured it was a wedding



Convention, actually.  Which struck me as amusing.  This was the quietest convention you'll ever see -- it was a deaf convention.


----------



## megamania (May 15, 2005)

natural mimes......"sorry gawd.  I should not have said that....."

(stolen from Larry the Cable Guy)

Looks like the PbP has officially begun....


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 15, 2005)

Woo!  I've been looking forward to this game.  So far, everyone is like, "... WTF?"  Which I pronounce, "Wa-tuh-fu?" since I pronounce each letter separately.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 15, 2005)

This post puts me officially one spot below KO, at least for the time being.


----------



## Darkness (May 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I vote we change KO's name.



 I'm all for it.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 15, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> ah, D&D isn't a real role playing game......



You mean you didn't know?


----------



## Knight Otu (May 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> About whom are we gossiping today?



I'd like to know as well. Did that happen today/yesterday? The one that seems to be fitting seems to have been posted on the 13th.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I vote we change KO's name.



Cnight Otu?

I don't think so.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 15, 2005)

Quiet, Gothik Nut, you have no say in this.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 15, 2005)

Hi ho here, neighbors.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 16, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Looks like a quiet night in the Hive. I'm alone at work. Just me and the security cameras. Should be an _interesting_ day.
> 
> - Kemrain the Totally Screwed.




More like Kemrain Rockwell the "Somebody's Watching Me"....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 16, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You see that rectangular box on the wall? well, with the proper solmatic component, you can cause it to open up into a whole other world! A world where there is no ceiling, and a huge globe of raging fire burns in the heavens. They call it the "day star." Go take a look, if you're not.. chicken...
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.





 

"What's the matter, Colonel Sandurz..... _CHICKEN_?!?!?!"


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 16, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Yeah?! Well, at least I can make it to the bathroom on time!
> 
> - Kemrain the Pbbbbbttt.




One should HOPE SO.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 16, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Ah, that "Out". I was worried for a minute. "Out" of this world, or something.





It's a wee late for that, don't'cha think?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 16, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What?. You've never seen Nutty Proffesor II: The Klumps?




Nope. Never saw the first one either. I don't go for drivel like that.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 16, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, you *SHOULD* watch it! You'll laugh your sphincter off!





I prefer my sphincter right where it is.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 16, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I've been sigged! I've never been sigged before (that I knwo of at least).
> 
> - Kemrain the Jubulant.




I got sigged by someone on the WOTC boards about something I had in my sig about the Panthers winning the NFC Championship.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 16, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Didn't Jaydween promise...?
> Well, if he promised, he didn't follow through.




"Promises, Promises"....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 16, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Sigged Whore.




 

We have Croth the Post Whore and now Kemrain the Sigged Whore...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 16, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Come back and get whapped or.. Or.. I'll do nasty thigns to the community pool!
> 
> - Kemrain the Threatening, Idly.




Booby-trapping the Pool with Baby Ruth bars?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 16, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> No Jdvn1 today... Aww..
> 
> - Kemrain the Heroless.




I guess he was out doing stuff.... Just like I was doing.   Off watching the Star Trek Enterprise finale at a party in Spartanburg, SC...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 16, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Suckful.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 16, 2005)

> Knight Otu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 16, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Join Page 1!  The water's great!  (not warm _yet_, anyway...)





You only get the nice hot water at Croth's level of Page 1.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 16, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> One big happy Hivemind friend conglomerate!




That's what friends are for!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> not this time, though I'm mor ethen happy to talk about the people here.




Just like we're more than happy to talk about you, the Post Whore.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> people walk on eggshells too much, I don't like doing that




I'd rather walk on sunshine than eggshells. Hurts far less. But then I hang around some of those danged Pelorites who gave me that idea....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> i can do my own fluff...
> 
> and if that statemnt doesn't have a double meaning...wow....





Oy.

       

Now to go find some "Neutra-Air"....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 16, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sleepily, thank you!




Very sleepily.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 16, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> hee...  I worked 22 out of 24 hours Friday.  I crashed 7 hours today and now I can't sleep.





Friday: got up around 8:30AM. Left to go out of town around 10:30AM to Spartanburg for the Enterprise finale, via going to a friend's house south of Charlotte. Helping him move a couple pieces of furniture, Then after dinner (he cooked!), heading downt to Spartanburg, Left there at 1:30AM Sat morning, dropped him off around 3:30AM, then finally got home at 5:30AM. Slept for about 4.5 hours. Got up around 10AM. Went to game session at around 1PM. Got home around 1:30-1:45AM. Then got back up at 6:15 to go to work at 7AM. Got off work at 3PM and crashed for a few hours...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 16, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I worked about 20 hours on Friday and about 15 today for a catering gig.
> 
> Making 300 sandwiches takes forever.




Made a bunch one time when our Star Trek group helped out a blood drive. Had to teach our wonderful captain how to make them and trim the crust off....    :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 16, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> This post puts me officially one spot below KO, at least for the time being.





Fixed for the kinky factor....


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 16, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Fixed for the kinky factor....



I guess it's too late to pass on the kinky factor?


----------



## Darkness (May 16, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I guess it's too late to pass on the kinky factor?



 Blame HellHound and his thread title!


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 16, 2005)

You never take responsibility on yourself, do you?


----------



## Darkness (May 16, 2005)

If only. Alas, I'm not sane enough to take any less than way more than would be sensible.


----------



## Crothian (May 16, 2005)

don't delude your self, you are no longer actually sane


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 16, 2005)

Yeah, sensibility is _waaay_ overrated anyway.


----------



## megamania (May 16, 2005)

Reading back a bit, it appears no one sleeps  they just work or do EN World....


----------



## megamania (May 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> don't delude your self, you are no longer actually sane




Sane people only think they are sane.  In truth, as they are the exception then they are different from all others thus abnormal thus not sane based on the majority's conception of normal.


hella run on sentence there....you you follow what I mean?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 16, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Reading back a bit, it appears no one sleeps  they just work or do EN World....



Yeah, that's about right.


----------



## megamania (May 16, 2005)

Speaking of EN World-  I just put in a new thread at Talk The Talk section about a game I am considering to run.  It is based on one of my Storyhours.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 16, 2005)

Do I have to read your storyhours?


----------



## megamania (May 16, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Do I have to read your storyhours?



not unless you want to.

It deals with a place that has arena combats that are magically televised throughout the planes.  Teams go into a series of ruins and need to locate specific items.  In this case- a flag.  

It is heavily influenced by X-Crawl but with a DnD flare vs d20 Modern.

There would be TEAM: EBERRON, TEAM: SCARRED LANDS, TEAM: REALMS and possibly TEAM:GREYHAWK (generic DnD) that would compete.  Thus four PbP running at the same time BUT they are competing against the dungeon and other teams.


----------



## Darkness (May 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> don't delude your self, you are no longer actually sane



 I didn't say I was. Hm. Imagining things isn't a sign of sanity...


----------



## megamania (May 16, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> I didn't say I was. Hm. Imagining things isn't a sign of sanity...




It is a sign of an imagination


----------



## Darkness (May 16, 2005)

That too.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 16, 2005)

"I'm not insane, I'm creative."

Somehow, I don't think that'd get you out of a mental asylum.


----------



## Darkness (May 16, 2005)

Yeah, some people are creative in their insanity.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 16, 2005)

Like Robin Williams.


----------



## Darkness (May 16, 2005)

Or Robbie Williams.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 16, 2005)

Is that what he was called as a kid?


----------



## Darkness (May 16, 2005)

Which one?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 16, 2005)

Robbie being little Robin?


----------



## Darkness (May 16, 2005)

Possibly.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 16, 2005)

Kemrain, I did something akin to what you asked for in the Item A Day thread.


----------



## Crothian (May 16, 2005)

we need to turn EN World into a Over the Edge site and not d20.....


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 16, 2005)

Any particular reason?


----------



## Crothian (May 16, 2005)

sounded like a good idea at the time?  I just read the book and it is better writen and makes me want to play it more then most d20 books


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 16, 2005)

Well, I suppose that's a good reason, but the problem with non-d20 games is that there isn't enough support.  As in, not enough fans.


----------



## Crothian (May 16, 2005)

If this site went out and supporter one of these lesswer games, hundred if not thousdands of people would give it a try.  Now, the game would have to be good enough to keep those people once they tried it, but EN World has some power that it doesn't use.  But that's probably a good thing.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 16, 2005)

Maybe, but I always get the impression that people don't want to try new games.  The ones they have fit them well enough.


----------



## Crothian (May 16, 2005)

People don't want to try new games, but they like being told what is a good new game.  People don't want to risk not liking things, but if EN World comes out for one of good quality, that will make some people comfomtible enough to give it a try.  And even the numbers I'm pridicting would give the game a chance is only 10-25% of the people that come here in a given week.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 16, 2005)

What if EN World came out with their own system?


----------



## Crothian (May 16, 2005)

that could work too, but creating a new and good system takes a lot of work and frankly I'm not sure the people who run the site have that in them.  but heck, they already got a publishing company so maybe they could.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 16, 2005)

Yeah, I was thinking that the publishing company could work on something like that for a long-term project.


----------



## Crothian (May 16, 2005)

they need to, all d20 publishers need to be working on something like that.  It is not a good business plan to be totally depandant on another company that has no vested interest in what you are doing.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 16, 2005)

That's a good point, but it also takes a lot more work and an original mechanic that works well.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 16, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What if EN World came out with their own system?



OGL-Based?


----------



## Crothian (May 16, 2005)

no argument there, that's why until d20 came along there were so many fewer comapnies out there.  Now, the publishers don't have to worry about the mechancics as much and can just write.


----------



## Crothian (May 16, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> OGL-Based?




no, orginal, free of d20.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 16, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> OGL-Based?



Although that's a possibility that would make it much easier, I was originally thinking no.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> no, orginal, free of d20.



Well, my understanding is that an OGL game does not have to be d20 based. You could go 2d10, or something different entirely.


----------



## Crothian (May 16, 2005)

ya, but we were talking about something totaly different and away from what the site is currently about


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 16, 2005)

It's about making a new system, not using a new die.  We could keep using the d20 as long as we didn't use the d20 system.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 16, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's about making a new system, not using a new die. We could keep using the d20 as long as we didn't use the d20 system.



I was only trying to illustrate the possibilities, not do the whole work.




Yet.


----------



## Crothian (May 16, 2005)

or it could be based on the d30, I don't care just talking theory


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 16, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I guess it's too late to pass on the kinky factor?





You're in the wrong thread to suddenly start worrying about kinky stuff.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 16, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Blame HellHound and his thread title!




Yeah. Now we have Jdvn/Knight Otu slash.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> don't delude your self, you are no longer actually sane





Yeah, we know _you_ definitely aren't!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 16, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Reading back a bit, it appears no one sleeps  they just work or do EN World....





Sleep=something I got little of over the weekend.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 16, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Sane people only think they are sane.  In truth, as they are the exception then they are different from all others thus abnormal thus not sane based on the majority's conception of normal.
> 
> 
> hella run on sentence there....you you follow what I mean?





Thank you for that analysis, Mr. Spock.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 17, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> we need to turn EN World into a Over the Edge site and not d20.....



What kind of game is it?


----------



## Crothian (May 17, 2005)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> What kind of game is it?




modern supernatural conspiracy game.  It was written in 92 and I'd never heard of it, but RPG Net did this Spring swap mthing wqere posters send other poster RPG books they no longer get any use out of.  So, without any idea what I would gget I sent out three packages and got three pachkages in return.  THis book was one of the ones I got and I'm very pleased with how it turned out.


----------



## Darkness (May 17, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yeah. Now we have Jdvn/Knight Otu slash.....



 Joy Division/Gothik Nut - sounds like two things that go well together.


----------



## Crothian (May 17, 2005)

a hivemind hookup...brings a tear to my eye


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 17, 2005)

I plead the fifth.


----------



## Crothian (May 17, 2005)

that explains a lot


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 17, 2005)

It's supposed to explain nothing.


----------



## megamania (May 17, 2005)

allo' hive.  What is the topic of this night?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 17, 2005)

The topics here are morphic.

Or are they like a choose your own adventure?

Let's say both.


----------



## megamania (May 17, 2005)

well...still waiting om Sleepytime to answer PbP.  Doesn't look good for the other game I was considering.  My main group is beginning to fracture due to work responcibilties from players and the other storyhours I am doing are either wrapping up or done.


I'm lost.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 17, 2005)

My main group fractured for the same reason.  Is there not enough interest for the other game you were considering?  Try it again in a month or two.  People cycle in and out of here.

What's the Eberron game waiting for?


----------



## megamania (May 17, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> My main group fractured for the same reason.  Is there not enough interest for the other game you were considering?  Try it again in a month or two.  People cycle in and out of here.
> 
> What's the Eberron game waiting for?




Sleepytime's responce before we go inside.  I was hoping for everyone to reply before going in.


----------



## megamania (May 17, 2005)

As for the other game, folks don't like my pregen idea but with the scope of the PbP I need to be clear what magic and weapons are there.  I f I have folks make theie own PCs then I need tow ait for them before building the dungeon setting and that is a 100+ hour job.


Such is life.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 17, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Sleepytime's responce before we go inside.  I was hoping for everyone to reply before going in.



That's what I was afraid of.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 17, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> As for the other game, folks don't like my pregen idea but with the scope of the PbP I need to be clear what magic and weapons are there.  I f I have folks make theie own PCs then I need tow ait for them before building the dungeon setting and that is a 100+ hour job.
> 
> 
> Such is life.



You can't make a list of what magic and weapons are available and then make a few dungeon settings, or have them be modable?


----------



## megamania (May 17, 2005)

That has possibilities.  The other is I'll do it as a Storyhour in my control instead of a PbP.

Dunno for sure.


----------



## megamania (May 17, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's what I was afraid of.




I'll give him 'til I get out of work Wednesday then move the group inside.  I'm itching to get the true adventure started.  Finished the first map and now just need to consider random encounters based on logical modes of transportation we may take.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 17, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> That has possibilities.  The other is I'll do it as a Storyhour in my control instead of a PbP.
> 
> Dunno for sure.



Or both!  Just change it up a little for one of them.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 17, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> I'll give him 'til I get out of work Wednesday then move the group inside.  I'm itching to get the true adventure started.  Finished the first map and now just need to consider random encounters based on logical modes of transportation we may take.



You should consider having a play contract that includes, "Must post once a day unless you warn us beforehand."


----------



## megamania (May 17, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You should consider having a play contract that includes, "Must post once a day unless you warn us beforehand."





I wouldn't feel right doing that.  Until a few weeks ago, I only visited about twice a week to update the many Storyhours I had going then.  I can't enforce something I am unwilling to do myself.


----------



## megamania (May 17, 2005)

It appears we are the only two remaining here.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 17, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> I wouldn't feel right doing that.  Until a few weeks ago, I only visited about twice a week to update the many Storyhours I had going then.  I can't enforce something I am unwilling to do myself.



Well, it doesn't have to be once a day, as long as it's consistent.  Players don't want to be waiting all the time for a straggler.  You could say "Once every other day" or "Three times per week" or something.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 17, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> It appears we are the only two remaining here.



Yeah, there aren't a lot of people at night.


----------



## megamania (May 17, 2005)

Obviously they don't care for Slaughter's "Up All Night, Sleep All Day" song


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, it doesn't have to be once a day, as long as it's consistent.  Players don't want to be waiting all the time for a straggler.  You could say "Once every other day" or "Three times per week" or something.



 I like posters to be very consistent.  If they can finish a fight within one hour, then that makes me very happy.  Three rounds of combat per day are still good though


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 17, 2005)

Eesh.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 17, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> modern supernatural conspiracy game.  It was written in 92 and I'd never heard of it, but RPG Net did this Spring swap mthing wqere posters send other poster RPG books they no longer get any use out of.  So, without any idea what I would gget I sent out three packages and got three pachkages in return.  THis book was one of the ones I got and I'm very pleased with how it turned out.



Sounds interesting. Are the mechanics good?


----------



## Steve Jung (May 17, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Eesh.



Blech.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 17, 2005)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Blech.



Meh.


----------



## megamania (May 17, 2005)

heh











sleepytime


----------



## Steve Jung (May 17, 2005)

Feh. Goodnight, megamania.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 17, 2005)

Gah.

C'ya, Mega.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 17, 2005)

Bah. I think I'm going to toddle off as well. Goodnight, Jdvn1.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 17, 2005)

Have fun toddling.  G'night, Stevie.

Couldn't resist, sorry Steve.


----------



## Kemrain (May 17, 2005)

JDiv said:
			
		

> Kemrain, I did something akin to what you asked for in the Item A Day thread.



Woot. Thanks for the link, too.  Now where the heck was that...?

- Kemrain the Sarcastic and Still Catching Up with the Thread.


----------



## Kemrain (May 17, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You're in the wrong thread to suddenly start worrying about kinky stuff.....





			
				Darkness said:
			
		

> Joy Division/Gothik Nut - sounds like two things that go well together.





			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> a hivemind hookup...brings a tear to my eye





			
				JDiv said:
			
		

> I plead the fifth.



Aaaah.. the sounds of EN World.. I love this place.

- Kemrain the @ Home.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 17, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Woot. Thanks for the link, too.  Now where the heck was that...?
> 
> - Kemrain the Sarcastic and Still Catching Up with the Thread.



Haven't found it?  I can link it if you need, but it's in the House Rules forum.


----------



## Kemrain (May 17, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Haven't found it?  I can link it if you need, but it's in the House Rules forum.



 Found and replied, dood.

- Kemrain the Replyific.


----------



## Crothian (May 17, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Aaaah.. the sounds of EN World.. I love this place.
> 
> - Kemrain the @ Home.




Kemrain, you're not getting EN World's beer...


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 17, 2005)




----------



## Kemrain (May 17, 2005)

I found this in adamantineangel's sig. I haven't embarrassed myself publically laughing like this in ages.

and remember:  Everytime Vin Diesel masturbates God kills a Siberian Tiger.

- Kemrain the Highly Amused.


----------



## Kemrain (May 17, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Kemrain, you're not getting EN World's beer...



 I.. Don't drink.. Um.. Good?

- Kemrain the Dry.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 18, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Joy Division/Gothik Nut - sounds like two things that go well together.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 18, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> a hivemind hookup...brings a tear to my eye




I think it's the first....   

Dunno who'd be next....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 18, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> It appears we are the only two remaining here.




At that hour, yup. Some of us need to sleep before heading off to work...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 18, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Obviously they don't care for Slaughter's "Up All Night, Sleep All Day" song




Like the song, work schedule precludes that.... maybe I should get a friend of mine to use this forum since he seems to have frequent bouts of insomnia....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 18, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I like posters to be very consistent.  If they can finish a fight within one hour, then that makes me very happy.  Three rounds of combat per day are still good though





You're askin' for a whole lot!!! Our face-to-face group can't finish some combats within an hour... and you're askin' POSTERS to do that??!?!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 18, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Aaaah.. the sounds of EN World.. I love this place.
> 
> - Kemrain the @ Home.




'Tis much fun we have here....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 18, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Kemrain, you're not getting EN World's beer...





  

"I love you man.."
"You're still not getting my Bud Light!"


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 18, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> and remember:  Everytime Vin Diesel masturbates God kills a Siberian Tiger.
> 
> - Kemrain the Highly Amused.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 18, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> and remember:  Everytime Vin Diesel masturbates God kills a Siberian Tiger.
> 
> - Kemrain the Highly Amused.



It's funny because it's true.


----------



## Goblyn (May 18, 2005)

*Hey!*

Just stopping in to say Hi before going to bed. So, Hey Kemrain, Rystil Arden, Jdvn1, Darth K'Trava and all you crazy kids I missed.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 18, 2005)

Hiya Goblyn!  You haven't been around much.  Hope life isn't keeping you _too_ busy!


----------



## D-rock (May 18, 2005)

Ahhh, What starts dying once all the Siberian Tigers are gone, which by my calculations should start around sometime time tommorow.  







just kidding vin


----------



## Maldur (May 18, 2005)

*throws pies*


----------



## Kemrain (May 18, 2005)

D-rock said:
			
		

> Ahhh, What starts dying once all the Siberian Tigers are gone, which by my calculations should start around sometime time tommorow.



Whether because there are so few tigers, or because Vin goes at it like a jackhammer, it's a very sad thought.

- Kemrain the Crying Indian.


----------



## Kemrain (May 18, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> "I love you man.."
> "You're still not getting my Bud Light!"



Beer is made from Barley and hopps, right? Doesn't Budweiser lack one of those two? I've been told by beer snobs that Bud isn't technically beer.

I also swore under pane of death that if I ever did start drinking, I'd drink Guinness, or at least a Sam Adams.  They'll break my legs off and beat me with them, between sips of Guinness.

- Kemrain the Afraid of Beer Snobs.


----------



## Kemrain (May 18, 2005)

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Just stopping in to say Hi before going to bed. So, Hey Kemrain, Rystil Arden, Jdvn1, Darth K'Trava and all you crazy kids I missed.



Whoo! I get first mention! somebody likes me! Hooray for Kemrain!

- Kemrain the Zoidburg.


----------



## megamania (May 18, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Like the song, work schedule precludes that.... maybe I should get a friend of mine to use this forum since he seems to have frequent bouts of insomnia....





hope the friend is a rock fan


----------



## megamania (May 18, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Whoo! I get first mention! somebody likes me! Hooray for Kemrain!
> 
> - Kemrain the Zoidburg.





Now I know to be wary of EN Worlders....


----------



## Crothian (May 18, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Now I know to be wary of EN Worlders....




a lesson well learned indeed


----------



## megamania (May 18, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Beer is made from Barley and hopps, right? Doesn't Budweiser lack one of those two? I've been told by beer snobs that Bud isn't technically beer.
> 
> I also swore under pane of death that if I ever did start drinking, I'd drink Guinness, or at least a Sam Adams.  They'll break my legs off and beat me with them, between sips of Guinness.
> 
> - Kemrain the Afraid of Beer Snobs.




I've been told the US doesn't make a good beer.  That's why I drink soda.


----------



## megamania (May 18, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> a lesson well learned indeed




...and how many warning of this fact have I witnessed?



...or been an example of?


----------



## megamania (May 18, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Whether because there are so few tigers, or because Vin goes at it like a jackhammer, it's a very sad thought.
> 
> - Kemrain the Crying Indian.





This is faaaaar more than I need to know.....


----------



## megamania (May 18, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I think it's the first....
> 
> Dunno who'd be next....




Don't look at me.....


----------



## Crothian (May 18, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> ...and how many warning of this fact have I witnessed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...or been an example of?




more then enough I'd imagine, but I hope not enough.  Making an example of people is fun!!


----------



## megamania (May 18, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> more then enough I'd imagine, but I hope not enough.  Making an example of people is fun!!





and there is a lot of fun to go around


----------



## Kemrain (May 18, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Now I know to be wary of EN Worlders....



 What did I say?!

- Kemrain the Confoosed.


----------



## Crothian (May 18, 2005)

everything...you said everything....


----------



## Kemrain (May 18, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> everything...you said everything....



 Oh.

Talented, ain't I?

- Kemrain the Everythingsayer.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 18, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh.
> 
> Talented, ain't I?
> 
> - Kemrain the Everythingsayer.



 It is notably difficult to say everything all at once.


----------



## Crothian (May 18, 2005)

or supriseingly easy


----------



## HellHound (May 19, 2005)

I need a    ing place to    ing vent. Can't do it here because the person I am going to vent about is an ENWorlder... Can't do it in chat, because of the same reason. Can't do it in my journal unless I make it a friends only post.

Hmmm...

Maybe that will have to be it.

I just wish people would do their frickin' jobs instead of me having to watch Denise panick to pick up the frickin' slack.

NARGH!


----------



## Steve Jung (May 19, 2005)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *throws pies*



Slings mudslides, the Kahlua-based ones.


----------



## Goblyn (May 19, 2005)

Yada dadaa, dadadadaaa, daadadadadaadadaaaeeeeyuuh!

...

I guess you gotta be there. In daytime now I'm ripping down a part of my parents' house with a crowbar. Really.

That gets tiring, so my ENW visits are being ... uh ... what's the word ... made littler ... and less ... much.  Well, Ima go bye-bye now.


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 19, 2005)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Slings mudslides, the Kahlua-based ones.




mmm Kahlua 
aprapo of nothing I have home-made Kahlua aging in my pantry.  My Friends love me.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 19, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> mmm Kahlua
> aprapo of nothing I have home-made Kahlua aging in my pantry.  My Friends love me.



Vodka, sugar, and coffee grounds, right? I saw a recipe in the paper once.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 19, 2005)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *throws pies*



Why'd you get the walls and floors dirty?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 19, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> I've been told the US doesn't make a good beer.  That's why I drink soda.



I don't think a good beer is made, but.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 19, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> NARGH!



It's not like this place has a use here.  Go ahead an rant!  Or throw pies, like Maldur.


----------



## Darkness (May 19, 2005)

Beer and pie? Exactly what I'm having right now.


----------



## Kemrain (May 19, 2005)

Saw Episode 3 last night at 12:01. Not bad. I think it may have even made 1 and 2 suck a bit less.

It's funny, though. At Episode 1, there was applause when the Lucasfilms logo came up. Same at Ep. 2. The theater was eerily quiet for episode 3, until Yoda said somehting cool.

At the end of 1, there was wild applause. At the end of 2, people clapped. At the end of 3, about 3 people clapped, once or twice. I calpped, until I noticed I was the only one.

Funny when you can see disapointment radiating out of an audience. And by funny, I mean very sad.

- Kemrain the Not Applauding Anymore.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 19, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Beer and pie? Exactly what I'm having right now.



Not beer pie?

I know someone who makes beer bread.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 19, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Saw Episode 3 last night at 12:01. Not bad. I think it may have even made 1 and 2 suck a bit less.
> 
> It's funny, though. At Episode 1, there was applause when the Lucasfilms logo came up. Same at Ep. 2. The theater was eerily quiet for episode 3, until Yoda said somehting cool.
> 
> ...



I saw Ep3 too!  We had quite a bit of applause and cheering, but Yoda got the biggest cheering of all.

Of course.

I think your audience just sucked, but I did think the movie was a bit disappointing.


----------



## Kemrain (May 19, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I saw Ep3 too!  We had quite a bit of applause and cheering, but Yoda got the biggest cheering of all.
> 
> Of course.
> 
> I think your audience just sucked, but I did think the movie was a bit disappointing.



 Finally, someone replies; and my hero, no less. Hooray.

I musta had a sucky audience. Foo on them. I liked the movie, I just wasn't as thrilled with it as I could have been. It seemed to jump around a bit too much, and I don't thnk everythign happenedi n the order shown in the film.  But the visuals pere pretty good, and I could totally see where Annikinwas coming from, so, they succeded there.

- Kemrain the Force Adept.


----------



## Kemrain (May 19, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Not beer pie?
> 
> I know someone who makes beer bread.



 I don't get beer. I don't get alcohol, either. I mean, why aquire a taste for something that tastes bad?

Makes about as much sense to me as drinking Drain-O.

- Kemrain the Dry.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 19, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Finally, someone replies; and my her, no less. Hooray.
> 
> I musta had a sucky audience. Foo on them. I liked the movie, I just wasn't as thrilled with it as I could have been. It seemed to jump around a bit too much, and I don't thnk everythign happenedi n the order shown in the film.  But the visuals pere pretty good, and I could totally see where Annikinwas coming from, so, they succeded there.
> 
> - Kemrain the Force Adept.



I did like the visuals, but the dialogue kind of annoyed me at the end.  Pretty cheesy stuff.  Yoda makes any movie good, though.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 19, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I don't get beer. I don't get alcohol, either. I mean, why aquire a taste for something that tastes bad?
> 
> Makes about as much sense to me as drinking Drain-O.
> 
> - Kemrain the Dry.



I don't like the taste of most beers, but I dont' think all alcohol tastes bad, either.  Personal preference, I suppose.


----------



## Kemrain (May 19, 2005)

Darth Divious said:
			
		

> I did like the visuals, but the dialogue kind of annoyed me at the end.  Pretty cheesy stuff.



Yes, it's like I said to a friend, totally missing the entandre, "Only George Lucas could make Natalie Portman suck in a love scene."

I was so ashamed.. Err.. "I meant to imply that!"

- Kemrain the Government Coverup.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 19, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Yes, it's like I said to a friend, totally missing the entandre, "Only George Lucas could make Natalie Portman suck in a love scene."
> 
> I was so ashamed.. Err.. "I meant to imply that!"
> 
> - Kemrain the Government Coverup.



Yeah...

I like the "... Darth... can you hear me?"  I couldn't resist a, "... Can you hear me now?"


----------



## Kemrain (May 19, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah...
> 
> I like the "... Darth... can you hear me?"  I couldn't resist a, "... Can you hear me now?"



 HAH!!

- Kemrain the "I Shoulda Seen That!"


----------

